# Blizzard at Revel's End (OOC) Temporary Hiatus



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2020)

Story Thread (IC)
Rogue's Gallery

I've got a hankering to overwhelm myself with too many games again! Those who know me know that I run a consistent PBP game, and I will _never_ ghost on it. If I end it, there will be discussion. I've been running PBP games here for a few years now, and we've managed to take a few all the way to their stories end. PBP can be very slow, and a mistake I've found that people make (including myself) in running 5e games, is to try to run one of those awesome hardcover adventures. The trouble with them is, by my best calculations, they'd take eight to ten YEARS to fully run at the rate PBP moves. (I've run about a third of Tomb of Annihilation in nearly three years). So, I figure that the smart thing to do here is to run something shorter.

The new "Rime of the Frostmaiden" adventure book has a lot of nice short stories and cool locations. I feel inspired to take one of those locations, and the general setting, and run something of my own there. This game should have a nice length that hopefully we can all get through. I call it "Blizzard at Revel's End" (as you can see in the title of the thread).

From the Icewind Dale: Rime of the Frostmaiden Adventure:

"Revel’s End is a panopticon, a prison configured in such a way that the activities of the prisoners can be closely monitored from a central location. Situated on the frigid, misty coast of the Sea of Moving Ice, the prison is a single-story structure topped with battlements. Rising from the core of the panopticon is a tower that holds the prison’s administrative offices and guard barracks. Both the prison and the tower are carved out of a tall, blade-shaped rock that rises high above the sea cliffs. This rock, called the Windbreak, shields the tower against the brutal winds that sweep down from the Reghed Glacier. "

This is a horror-themed game that will involve some scary stuff happening during a white-out blizzard at an extremely isolated prison in the dead of winter.

Your characters (This might be a bit ambitious of me):

As the adventure will all take place in a fixed location, I see no need to form a proper adventuring party. I'd like the group to be made up of three distinct groups: You can pick or roll randomly:

*Prison Staff:* You are a member of the Lord's Alliance and work at the prison (in what capacity will depend on what you make). Level 3 character. You get a bonus uncommon magic item, 500gp worth of equipment, and can use standard point-buy for your abilities. Cold-weather clothing is also free.

*Prisoner:* You are a prisoner here. You have no equipment (other than clothing). BUT you get a bonus feat, even though you're level 3. You can roll your stats with 4d6, drop lowest, and reroll your lowest rolled score.

*Guest:* You have recently arrived and are an ally/guest of the Warden. You are level 4, but you can't take a feat - just an ASI for you. You get the standard array for abilities and the starting packages of equipment for your class and background. You get cold-weather clothing for free too. Lucky you.

All of this is subject to approval (I don't know if I will have created a potential bad combo here - let me know if there's flaws). Oh! One more thing: No Unearthed Arcana. Otherwise, don't get carried away.

Lastly, if you're a prisoner, you might not want to make a spellcaster. The cells have antimagic fields. Still, if you DO make a prisoner who's s spellcaster, I will reward you for whatever hell you have to go through early on with stuff later. Ditto for fighters who put up without armour or weapons for the first bit. Obviously Monks (and maybe Rogues) will do best as prisoners. Eventually, I'm sure you can pick up some gear from the dead. AHEM. Did I spoil something? I bet you knew there'd be dead, didn't you?

Let me know what you think, and if you have any questions.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 18, 2020)

So, the players will come from different groups if they want?

I am very tempted to make a Prisoner Fighter, as a re-imagining of one of my first characters ever. But I have to ask what kind of alignment we would be doing?


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 18, 2020)

That sounds very interesting! I like the idea that there's basically three different groups working together, although it would take some RP-ing to get them all to cooperate, I think.

I'm going to think about a character. This could be a lot of fun!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 18, 2020)

Definitely interested, if you have room for me! Will come up with a character idea sometime tomorrow.
Maybe a Goliath Ranger, or Druid that will eventually be able to turn into a polar bear? 

Will think. Exciting!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> So, the players will come from different groups if they want?
> 
> I am very tempted to make a Prisoner Fighter, as a re-imagining of one of my first characters ever. But I have to ask what kind of alignment we would be doing?




Ah. Good point. In my head it is a mix of all three groups and alignment is up to you. I don't mind evil  characters, only disruptive players. If you want to be evil, just remember that your character is a person, not a caricature and that this is a  cooperative game. Evil (IMO) should be a fun way to play someone who is deeply flawed, not a reason to derail the narrative. 

I don't believe that an evil character can't get along with a good one (even be friends) if their goals are in line. I also believe that good players can play characters that don't get along (regardless of alignment) while the players themselves remain free of conflict. It just takes good communication (like all things in life).

Long way of saying "up to you." 

(I do expect you to make a character who will be motivated to work together with other people in order to survive a hostile event. One that is capable of making friends and allies (even if reluctant).

Oh, and if you want to make a prisoner, we need to discuss your crime!


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 18, 2020)

Right, evil in the sense of being motivated to achieve selfish goals and being willing to do questionable things to that end. Not in the "I must destroy all goodness and life" sense of evil.

As for the crime, I'm thinking a botched robbery at a noble's manor, that ended up with too much collateral damage as a result.  There were gems and gold obviously, but the paperwork uncovered was far more valuable and dangerous. Getting sent to the max security  prison was two parts keeping him locked up, and one part keeping him hidden and alive because he might be useful later.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> Right, evil in the sense of being motivated to achieve selfish goals and being willing to do questionable things to that end. Not in the "I must destroy all goodness and life" sense of evil.
> 
> As for the crime, I'm thinking a botched robbery at a noble's manor, that ended up with too much collateral damage as a result.  There were gems and gold obviously, but the paperwork uncovered was far more valuable and dangerous. Getting sent to the max security  prison was two parts keeping him locked up, and one part keeping him hidden and alive because he might be useful later.




Yeah exactly!

Sounds like something that could happen if you robbed a Whterdhavian noble... or worse, a noble in Baldur's Gate. There's a lot of  corruption in both those cities. Depending on how you want to play it - a lot of the collateral damage could have been not actually your fault.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m playing around with the concept of a Waterdhavian noble, probably a minor one in the family such as a bastard son, and he’s an arrogant fellow who got into a lot of trouble. 

Could be the same trouble as @Leatherhead’s character? A different family, perhaps?

Either way, I’m condering a v-human eldritch knight fighter. And a prisoner, because executing a member of the Waterdeep nobility is not usually a good career move.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> I’m playing around with the concept of a Waterdhavian noble, probably a minor one in the family such as a bastard son, and he’s an arrogant fellow who got into a lot of trouble.
> 
> Could be the same trouble as @Leatherhead’s character? A different family, perhaps?
> 
> Either way, I’m condering a v-human eldritch knight fighter. And a prisoner, because executing a member of the Waterdeep nobility is not usually a good career move.




Could have been the inside-man in the heist-gone-wrong, if you both like. You can also work out if that means that you're allies, or hold a grudge. (That you can drop to work together again as the game moves forward).


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 18, 2020)

Inside man sounds fun.  Maybe not a big grudge, but a minor one can lead to some fun roleplaying if Leatherhead is down.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 18, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Could be the same trouble as @Leatherhead’s character?





FitzTheRuke said:


> Could have been the inside-man in the heist-gone-wrong, if you both like. You can also work out if that means that you're allies, or hold a grudge. (That you can drop to work together again as the game moves forward).





JustinCase said:


> Inside man sounds fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure, I can go with that. Maybe a schedule conflict? You were supposed to make sure that someone was away from the scene, but they showed up despite the plans anyway?

I was thinking of an Echo Knight myself, the anti-magic and remote location being more justified against someone who can slip though cracks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2020)

Echo Knight seems neat. Haven't seen one in play yet.

I've been thinking about how I want to run combat. For those who haven't played my games, I have a few things I do maybe differently than most (I'll describe what I usually do, then tell you if I'm going to try something different here): 

1) I don't use initiative. I just resolve stuff in order of the posting, and post a "round-roller" when everyone and all the bad-guys have gone. I'll do that here as usual, because it works well for PBP.  Just imagine that everything is happening simultaneously, but that you can quickly glance around to see what's going on with anyone who's posted already (assuming you can see them).

2) I like to make maps. Now, I think I might not do it with this game for two reasons: a) it takes a lot of my time; b) I'm going for a moody thriller-vibe. I want you to have a view from your character's eyes, not a top-down view. That said, I'll probably make a map for myself to keep track of where everyone is, so if you really want a peek at it (if you're having trouble imagining where everyone is at) then just ask me, and I'll post it here in the OOC thread on a case-by-case basis. Also, feel free to ask for any further descripition, and we'll solve whatever we can using narrative.

3) I usually make two posts between rounds - one that recognizes and resolves what everyone did, and one that rolls the round (and shows where everyone is at). I think that I'm not going to do that in this game. I want to try something new. My thinking right now (it might change as the game gets going) is that I will simply reply to each person's post (or a few at a time) and add in some bad guy's turns. I'll tick everyone off in my notes, and when everyone is done and everything is resolved, I'll post a "Go for round X" to let you know you can take another turn. It'll be a little more conversational, in some ways at least, than I currently do, and maybe will prevent me from getting overwhelmed (as I have lately) when I have 8 or so turns to resolve all at once. We'll see if it works.

4) I don't like OOC chat in my IC thread, but being a "Yes!"-style DM, I don't give anyone trouble for it. That said, please use THIS thread for questions, clarifications, and any other OOC chat, as often as possible. An ooc comment here-and-there in the IC is fine, I guess, but keep it to a minimum, please.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh - here's another thing for you to think about as you make your character: Regardless of which of the 3 groups you're from, you can be either Newly Arrived (at the start of the game; Been There Awhile (months or more); or Part of the Place (been there for years and years).

That choice will make a difference as to what information I feed you as things occur. (Stuff you should "already know".


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 19, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> Sure, I can go with that. Maybe a schedule conflict? You were supposed to make sure that someone was away from the scene, but they showed up despite the plans anyway?
> 
> I was thinking of an Echo Knight myself, the anti-magic and remote location being more justified against someone who can slip though cracks.




That sounds good! Let me think a bit about why my character would do this to another important family, but I think that could be the backbone of our common story. 

I am also eager to see an echo knight and an eldritch knight in combat together. Could be devastating. 

Any other potential players interested in common ground?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2020)

So I have two ideas:

a. Goliath Druid. Once a guard or medic of the place, but now incarcerated because he was offering heals and goodberries, without authorization. (This assumes there is corruption in the administration of the prison against which he had to fight). I'd say he's been in this situation a long time, just because that would frustrate a goliath. (Does the prison want al the prisoners sated? Would goodberries be a boring but welcome means of sustenance?  I presume frostbitten fingers and toes would get cured by lesser restoration).

b. If permitted, an orc (or hobgoblin) war wizard. I envisage an orc who has killed a wizard, taken his book, and spent time with it. It only makes a kind of half-sense to him, but he's getting better. (If an orc, I'd roll into the intelligence penalty for the wizard;  hobgoblin would actually be quite effective, I think. It strikes me that this is a game were a monstrous PC would fit comfortably.). Possibly his familiar is dismissed and is holding the book for him in the pocket dimension, either unknown to the guards or in definace of the authorities.

I'm open to having either of these as a guard or visitor to mix it up, if you want the mix I think everyone wants to be a prisoner just so they can roll, and I want (as clearly do others) to take up the spellcaster challenge...


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 19, 2020)

I was thinking staff or visiting staff (guest). Some kind of spellcaster. Or a prisoner warlock.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2020)

@Kobold Stew - While I'm not against your orc or hobgoblin, I'd rather you go for the Goliath. Rather than a prisoner... ooh! (An idea just struck me) - what if he (or she's) a "guest" who has for many many years, stayed at the prison in the winter to help the staff and the prisoners SURVIVE. Depending on the current Warden, it's done publicly or secretly. Perhaps the Goliath had been a prisoner, many years before, and watched many prisoners not make it through the winter, and so returns every year (or at least every bad year) to do what he can. The wardens have always put up with him (because they like to survive too) and now it's tradition, expected. Maybe officially he just helps out the staff, but secretly also helps out the prisoners. (Again, depends on the internal politics of the prison at the time). In this way, you'll be BOTH "newly arrived" (for the season) AND "part of the place".

@jmucchiello - a staff wizard would be welcome. If you want to be "newly arrived", I've got a few interesting ideas for that as well.

It's shaping up!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2020)

Sounds great!  I'll write him up.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2020)

(sorry - "Guest" = standard array? Fine if so.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> (sorry - "Guest" = standard array? Fine if so.)




Yes, but you get to be level FOUR. (Everyone else is level 3). Prisoners get to roll their stats and a bonus feat, Staff get an uncommon magic item and use point-buy. I'm just playing with the concept of balance, for my own amusement.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 19, 2020)

Ok this sounds interesting.  Would like to join if there is room.  Have a couple ideas but nothing set yet.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yes, but you get to be level FOUR. (Everyone else is level 3). Prisoners get to roll their stats and a bonus feat, Staff get an uncommon magic item and use point-buy. I'm just playing with the concept of balance, for my own amusement.



Yes. But there's also that 8...
Still, will do, for your own amusement.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm thinking more of a roped in unofficial staff wizard (guest build). Although, with wizards not 1st level, I always have to ask if they have any access to spells beyond the minimum for the wizard class.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2020)

For approval:

Goblin chosen as a language, unless there are other groups of known humanoids around, in which case he'll take that. (are there local raiders, perhaps?)
some subs in the background. Leatherworking taken, though I was thinking about a Scrimshaw kit.
Hermit background taken. Open to suggestions for discovery. Perhaps he knows a summery glen magically hidden amidst the ice, or a lost tribe. But I'm open for anything, or somethign TBD.
Still thinking about Primal Savagery (XGTE) as a cantrip. Might take something else.


*Doc Halfhand*.
NG Goliath Druid 4




Doc has been coming here for ages, it seems, always helping when the weather turns rough and the food is short. All the prisoners grumble when they’re only given a berry to eat, but when doc’s around no one gets frostbite, and if they’re sick he usually has them on their feet the next day. Doc’s a quiet one, for sure, and he never explains how he lost those three fingers. Some say they were eaten by one of the mountain creatures. Others say they broke off in the cold before he learned how to heal that sort of thing. Some even say he served a spell here, but no one still alive remembers him as a prisoner, or they don’t admit it if they do. What motivates him, and why the Warden lets him into the cells, and where he goes when he's not here, no one here knows.

*Abilities*:
STR 14 (+2)                 
DEX 8 (-1)
CON 14 (+2)                
INT 10 (0) [save +2]
WIS 17 (+3) [save +5]  
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 12 (with shield)
Init -1
Hit Points: 31 (4d8)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: light/medium armour (no metal), shield, druid weapons
*Skills*: Athletics, Survival, Perception, Medicine, Nature
*Tools*: Herbalism Kit, Leatherworker’s Tools
*Languages*: Common, Giant, Druidic, Goblin [or some local humanoid]

*Attacks*:
Primal Savagery: 1d20+5 damage = 1d10 acid.
Produce Flame: 1d20+5, damage = 1d8 fire, range 30’.
Spear: 1d20+4, damage = 1d6+2, range 20’/60’

*Background*: Hermit

(Nature subbed for Religion, Leatherworker’s tools for Herbalism kit.)
Discovery [TO BE DETERMINED]

*Moon Druid abilities*:
* Spellcasting (DC 13, attack mod +5). Ritual casting
-- Cantrips: Produce Flame, Mending, Primal Savagery
-- 7 spells known (level+WIS)
-- slots: 4/3.
* Wildshape. 2/rest, transform into a beast for 2 hours (level/2) as a bonus action, CR1 (no flying)
-- bonus action to spend spell slot for +1d8/level HP.

Current spells:
(1) Goodberry, Faerie Fire, Entangle, (2) Lesser Restoration, Moonbeam, Enhance Ability, Healing Spirit

*Race abilities*:

Powerful Build (count as L for carrying)
Mountain Born (acclimated to high altitude and cold climates)
Stone’s Endurance (use reaction 1/rest to reduce damage by 1d12+2)

*Skills*:
-1 (dex) Acrobatics
+3 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana
*+4 (str) Athletics**
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+5 (wis) Insight**
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
*+5 (wis) Medicine*
+2 (int) Nature**
+3 (wis) Perception
+2 (cha) Performance
+2 (cha) Persuasion
+0 (int) Religion
-1 (dex) Sleight of Hand
-1 (dex) Stealth
*+5 (wis) Survival**

*Equipment*:
Leather armour
Wooden Shield
Spear
Explorer’s pack
Druidic focus (scrimshaw dragon or dinosaur tooth on necklace)
Common clothes
Winter Blanket
Herbalism Kit
Scroll case filled with my notes
5gp

*Brown Bear Form*: S+4 D+0 C+3 I+0 W+3 X+2
HP 34, AC 11, 40’, climb 30’, L
Perc +5 (adv. Smell)
Multiattack:
-- Bite +5, 1d8+4 piercing.
-- Claws +5, 2d6+4 slashing.

*Dire Wolf Form*: S+3 D+2 C+2 I+0 W+3 X+2
HP 37, AC 14, 50’, L
Perc +5 (adv. Hear/Smell), Stealth +4
Pack Tactics: Advantage if ally w/in 5’
Attack: Bite +5, 2d6+3, Strength vs. DC 13 or Prone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Ok this sounds interesting.  Would like to join if there is room.  Have a couple ideas but nothing set yet.




Sure, feel free to share some ideas.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 20, 2020)

So I am leaning towards a prisoner.  Going back and forth between a sorcerer and rogue.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok so have a concept.  Character will be a prisoner convicted of piracy.  Not sure on class yet.  Here are my rolls

_: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 4, 5, 6] = 15
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 6, 4, 3] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 5, 2, 6] = 17
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 6, 5, 6] = 17
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 3, 4, 3] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 3, 4, 4] = 11
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 1, 2, 5] = 11


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2020)

For those of you working on Prisoners, here's what RotFM has to say about what kind of folk are locked up there:

"To be imprisoned in Revel’s End, one must have committed a serious crime against one or more members of the Lords' Alliance and been sentenced to a lengthy period of incarceration (typically a year or more). Moreover, the offender must have political connections that make incarceration in another facility less dependable. Captured spies, for example, are often brought here to cool their heels."

I guess while I'm sharing that, I'll share who works there (aside from guards, kitchen staff, maintenance, and medical:

"Each member of the Lords’ Alliance assigns one representative to Revel’s End, and together they form a parole committee called the Absolution Council. Rarely are all ten council members present, since Revel’s End offers little in the way of comfort and amenities. If the council needs a tie-breaking vote to determine whether to commute a prisoner’s sentence, the prison warden—a neutral arbiter with no ties to any Lords’ Alliance member—casts the deciding vote."

(The Warden and senior members of the Absolution Council will be NPCs, but if you chose "staff" you will most likely be a member of the Absolution Council. Though we could make you a guard or other staff if you prefer.)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok I am fleshing out my concept.

My character is the illegitimate son of a very prestigious noble family. Not just illegitimate but he was also plane touched. His father couldn't have the scandal so he banished his mother and him from the kingdom. They had to scrape by to survive.

He became a pirate and specifically targets his father's ships as a form of revenge for what he did. Eventually he is caught and thrown into the prison to make him go away.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 21, 2020)

OK then, here I go rolling:

Lets see If I get something good.:
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 6, 2, 6] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 2, 1, 3] = 6
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 1, 5, 2] = 8
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 2, 2, 4] = 11
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 5, 3, 2] = 10
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 3, 4, 2] = 13
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 2, 5, 6] = 15


I've got to stop rolling for character stats,  lol.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> OK then, here I go rolling...I've got to stop rolling for character stats,  lol.




...at least you can drop the 6. That's pretty much the array left, isn't it? Not as bad as it looks. Not great, either.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 21, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> ...at least you can drop the 6. That's pretty much the array left, isn't it? Not as bad as it looks. Not great, either.



Just about, the array has a 12 instead of an 11.
It's extra funny considering the last character I rolled up here also ended up with basically the standard array.

Anyway, here is the basic overview for the guy.

I can transfer over to a proper forum thread when we are ready.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 21, 2020)

So here are my rolls:

Stats Blizzard at Revels End: 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 1, 3, 6] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 4, 1] = 11
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 3, 5, 1] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 3, 1, 6] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 2, 4, 3] = 11
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 2, 4, 3] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 2, 5] = 12

So not bad, but not great either. But with the bonus feat from v-human, I can get a stat to 16, so that works. 

So (before adjustments) I’ve got 14, 14, 12, 12, 12, 11. I’m happy!

I’ll probably need a few days to finish the character, as I’m on holiday and only have my mobile. Do you have a deadline for finished characters yet?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey, I’d love to join.

I have a couple of ideas: Goliath barbarian, perhaps from the same tribe as Kobold Stew’a character, folk hero.

Another idea is a Goliath or hill dwarf tempest cleric, folk hero.

Any preference?
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 21, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey, I’d love to join.
> 
> I have a couple of ideas: Goliath barbarian, perhaps from the same tribe as Kobold Stew’a character, folk hero.
> 
> ...



That's funny, my two builds for my pirate are a Storm Herald barbarian or a tempest cleric. Was leaning towards the cleric.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 21, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> That's funny, my two builds for my pirate are a Storm Herald barbarian or a tempest cleric. Was leaning towards the cleric.




im fine with a barbarian. Here are my rolls. I’m thinking that perhaps I’ll make him a Dragonborn for the dragon fear feat. Could be fun ;-)
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> im fine with a barbarian. Here are my rolls. I’m thinking that perhaps I’ll make him a Dragonborn for the dragon fear feat. Could be fun ;-)
> Cheers, sg




Only prisoners get to roll, so I guess you're a prisoner? That's a lot of prisoners so far, but that's okay, I guess. I knew the idea would be enticing.



JustinCase said:


> So (before adjustments) I’ve got 14, 14, 12, 12, 12, 11. I’m happy!
> 
> I’ll probably need a few days to finish the character, as I’m on holiday and only have my mobile. Do you have a deadline for finished characters yet?




Looks like you got a well-rounded "master of none".  No deadline, just whenever the majority are ready. Take your time (within reason).


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 21, 2020)

Do you have space for one more?

I don't even need to be a prisoner.

EDIT- assign me to a group, and I can make a character.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2020)

Let's see what we're looking at:


Snarf Zagyg said:


> Do you have space for one more?
> 
> I don't even need to be a prisoner.
> 
> EDIT- assign me to a group, and I can make a character.




Sure. I will absolutely cap at 8. I believe you count as #7.  Give me somebody on-staff,just for variety sake. You get to use point-buy and pick an uncommon magic item, too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2020)

Let's see what we've got (correct me if I'm wrong with any of this):

@jmucchiello ? ? ? Wizard (Staff)
@JustinCase Human Noble Eldritch Knight Fighter (Prisoner)
@Kobold Stew Goliath Hermit Moon Druid (Guest)
@Leatherhead Half-Orc Criminal Echo Knight Fighter (Prisoner)
@Snarf Zagyg ? ? ? ? (Staff)
@Steve Gorak Dragonborn (or Goliath) ? ? Barbarian (Prisoner)
@VLAD the Destroyer ? Pirate ? Storm Cleric? (Prisoner)

... is that right?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 21, 2020)

So working on my character but I will be a Water Genasi Pirate Tempest Cleric


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 21, 2020)

As staff ....

3 options, what works best with your campaign?
1. GOO Warlock (daft, administrative)
2. Way of the Kensei (guard, perhaps)
3. Swashbuckler


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> As staff ....
> 
> 3 options, what works best with your campaign?
> 1. GOO Warlock (daft, administrative)
> ...




I'm good with any of those. I wouldn't mind seeing a Kensei (not to mention having a PC that represents the guards - I suspect that jmucchiello's wizard will make more sense as part of the admin staff).


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 21, 2020)

Curious about experience. How are doing level ups? If you go with guest and have the bonus level, how will that play out in the future when other level up to 4th level?

(I'm still on the fence between staff and guest)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks!

I am going to do a little off-line research today and tonight, and then post a character. Probably a Kensei loosely based on the oeuvre of Devo, but I might switch it. Switch it real good.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Curious about experience. How are doing level ups? If you go with guest and have the bonus level, how will that play out in the future when other level up to 4th level?
> 
> (I'm still on the fence between staff and guest)




I've got an idea for you being a friend of the Warden, so that could make you count as a "guest" if you like. I plan for this story to be a relatively short one, so I might not do a level-up, but if I do, I'll probably just say "level up" and everyone gets a bump. Now, level 5 is a LOT better than level four, so I might add something for those left behind. I dunno yet. I'll probably only worry about it if we decide to do a sequel. (If we're all having a good time, maybe the prisoners will get pardoned for whatever they do because of "heroic behaviour", or whatever, and we can go do another scenario elsewhere in Icewind Dale. My plan right now is for something we can actually finish in a reasonable amount of time.

Oh! In answer to your earlier question, if you're Staff, you get 4 extra spells for your spellbook. If you're a Guest, you get "only" two extras (for your level).


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 21, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> I’ll probably need a few days to finish the character, as I’m on holiday and only have my mobile. Do you have a deadline for finished characters yet?



One more thing to consider: We should probably figure out how long we have been incarcerated.  Years might be a bit of a stretch, but months could work.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> One more thing to consider: We should probably figure out how long we have been incarcerated.  Years might be a bit of a stretch, but months could work.




Somebody out of the prisoners should be newly arrived (I'm gonna start the game with a prelude - the last ship of the season arrives with replacement staff, winter stores, and new prisoners.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 22, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Somebody out of the prisoners should be newly arrived (I'm gonna start the game with a prelude - the last ship of the season arrives with replacement staff, winter stores, and new prisoners.



My character could be newly arrived.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 22, 2020)

Room for one more? I had 2 ideas pop up in my head. Both were prisoner ideas, though.

One would be a berserker barbarian with the tavern brawler feat. He would have been here the "moderate" amount of time, though I could make him a new arrival, if you like. Otherwise maybe a warlock of some kind.

What mostly sparked my ideas were two things:

1. There's a "flaw" in the lists that is "Someone is in prison for something I did, and I am okay with that." I want to be THAT guy, the guy that's in prison. If I did this, I'd love for one of the guests to be the person on the other end of that flaw, the one that is the reason he is in prison.
2. Alternatively, my character is "the man in the iron mask." He's been here so long, he's part of the furniture. He is never getting out. No one thinks he is particularly dangerous, or really knows why he is there. He's masked. And he's the rightful lord and heir of X (maybe Neverwinter, playing off of a character hook from the 4E Neverwinter supplement?). Someone that poses a real challenge to Lord Neverember's claim on the throne.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 22, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> One more thing to consider: We should probably figure out how long we have been incarcerated. Years might be a bit of a stretch, but months could work.




Months sounds right. We could even have a little difference, the noble son’s trial taking more time before reaching a sentence, although not too much time difference. 

My PC, being either a minor member or a bastard son, had his allowance withdrawn when his father died. Politics meant only he and the new head of the family were in the know, and he needed to find some way to compensate for reveling in both fancy parties and seedy taverns, and he became a fencing teacher for several noble children. While teaching the son of a member of the Court, he discovered a safe of sorts that could be taken easily if the family were out. So when his brother (the head of the family) had a ball, everyone would be there. A perfect opportunity for two guys to slip in and take that safe, my guy distracting the guards while his accomplice takes the gold. But, the family returns early because the missus feels unwell, and my PC panicks. Trying a distraction with magic, the house’s resident wizard is startled and drops his necklace of fireballs... Powerful clerics were called upon to heal the lord and lady, and the boy who received fencing lessons, well, luckily there are spells that could bring him back from death. 

My guy would not know what secrets Leatherhead’s PC discovered, but he feels responsible for the death of a child, even if it wasn’t permanent. 

We could even say the family we tried to rob were the Cassalanters, although that might contain spoilers for WDH. 

Sounds good?


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 22, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Sounds good?



I'm for it.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 22, 2020)

Okay, I had a brainstorm when I woke up this morning. Do you know what a prison staff needs? An inquisitor!

At first I was going to go with a Kenku (don't ask ...) but then went with Lizardfolk. Because that's just the kind of intimidation and different thought process you would need.

Assuming VGTM on this is okay. Will search for an image later.

If the following is odd, the basic idea is that this guy is an exile from Halruaa; he was taken and trained to be an investigator/interrogator and to observe and/or use poisons for naval investigations at the bases in Zalazuu. His keen perception and alien approach made him the best investigator they had. One day, in order to make him even better, they gifted him with a headband of intellect (the uncommon magic item); instead of just making him a better investigator, it made him realize that this is not what he wanted.

Razum still loves investigations (he is an inquisitor) and you can make up whatever backstory is necessary to get him to the prison for that purpose as staff.

One more thing- I reskinned the short swords as scimitars for the Halruaa thing, but I can switch them back as needed.






(from "collection by Kingslien Creations")
(it's really hard to find a non-fighting lizardfolk)

*Razum*
Male Lizard Man
Far Traveler from Halruaa
Inquisitive Rogue
Level *3
Alignment:* Neutral
*Diety:* None

*AC* 15 (Lizard Skin)
*HP* 27/27
*Hit Dice:* 3/3 at 1d8+3
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 17
*Proficiency *+2

*Str* 12 (+1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 16 (+3) *Int* 8/19 (-1) (+4) *Wis* 16 (+3) *Cha* 10 (+0)

*Saving Throws:* Dexterity (+4) Intelligence (+6)

*Actions
Scimitar *+4 for 1d6+2
*Scimitar off hand* +4 for 1d6
*Bite +*1 for 1d6+1
*Dagger* +4 for 1d4+3 (If thrown 20/60)
*Shortbow* +4 1d6+3 (80/320)
*Darts *+4 1d4 (20/60)
*+ Sneak Attack* +2d6 Damage

*Skills*
Acrobatics (Dex) +4
Athletics (Str) +3
Insight (Wis) +5
Investigation (Int) +6
Perception (Wis) +7
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +4
Stealth (Dex) +6
Survival (Wis) +5



*Proficiencies*
Light Armor
Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbows, Longswords, Rapiers, Scimitars
Thieves' Tools, Poisoner's Kit
Languages: Common, Draconic, Thieves' Cant, Undercommon


*Lizardfolk Features
Swim & Hold Breath: *Can swim at regular speed (30') and can hold breath for 15 minutes at a time
*Bite: *1d6 + STR (piercing damage) as an unarmed strike
*Cunning Artisan:* On short rest, can fashion shield, club, javelin, or d4 darts or blowgun needles from slain creatures
*Hunter's Lore: *Proficient with stealth and survival
*Natural Armor: *AC 13 + Dex
*Hungry Jaws: *Once per rest (S or L), bite as bonus action for regular damage and gain temporary hit points = con modifier.


*Rogue Features
Expertise:* Proficiency bonus is doubled in stealth and perception.
*Sneak Attack:* Once per turn, you can deal an extra 2d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack with a finesse or ranged weapon if you have advantage on the attack roll. You don't need advantage if an enemy is within 10' of the target.
*Thieves' Cant:* Placed in languages; note that it takes 4x longer.
*Cunning Action:* Use bonus action on  turn to take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action.
*Ear of Deceit: *Any insight check for lies lower than a 7 is an automatic 8.
*Eye for Detail: *Bonus action (Perception check) to spot hidden creature or object or make (Investigation Check) to uncover or decipher clues.
*Insightful Fighting: *Bonus Action (Insight Check), contested by (Deception Check); if successful, can use sneak attack on target for one minute so long as no disadvantage.




*Equipment*
Traveler's Clothes
Heavy Furs
Scimitar (2)
Daggers (10)
Shortbow
Arrows (20)
Darts (6)
Thieves' Tools
Poisoner's Kit
Purse (100 gp)
Headband of Intellect (Uncommon item)
Journals
Writing Instrument
Continual Flame lantern (with hood)




*Backstory:* Razum born in water. Even fresh from the egg, Razum very different. Soft-skins took Razum from Lake Halruaa. Razum taught to investigate the soft-skins. Soft-skins showed Razum how to uncover secrets. Showed Razum how to extract secrets when needed with concoctions that hurt soft-skins, and killed soft-skins. For service, Razum given headband.

Razum then understood his service. Razum left Zalazuu. Razum will work for Razum. He has travelled far and wide, and now Razum will help the Lord's Alliance.  Razum offered to assist with his skills in a prison. Razum understands all, and takes notes. Razum will uncover what is needed.

Razum is happy. Razum is cold. Razum does not like the cold.

*Background:* Far Traveler from Halruaa


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Okay, I had a brainstorm when I woke up this morning. Do you know what a prison staff needs? An inquisitor!
> 
> If the following is odd, the basic idea is that this guy is an exile from Halruaa; he was taken and trained to be an investigator/interrogator and to observe and/or use poisons for naval investigations at the bases in Zalazuu. His keen perception and alien approach made him the best investigator they had. One day, in order to make him even better, they gifted him with a headband of intellect (the uncommon magic item); instead of just making him a better investigator, it made him realize that this is not what he wanted.
> 
> ...




I like it! The prison actually has a (seldom used) skyship dock on the roof. I like the distinction that you're the only one in memory that arrived by sky-ship. (We'll figure out why later).



JustinCase said:


> My guy would not know what secrets Leatherhead’s PC discovered, but he feels responsible for the death of a child, even if it wasn’t permanent.
> 
> We could even say the family we tried to rob were the Cassalanters, although that might contain spoilers for WDH.
> 
> Sounds good?




Sounds great. I ran Dragon Heist, and my version of the Cassalanters is a tiny bit different (one of my PCs was inserted as Lord Cassalanter's sister, aunt to the children). So I know them well. It won't factor into this game, other than as a reason you both were sent here, but I have a good idea what Leatherhead discovered.



KahlessNestor said:


> Room for one more? I had 2 ideas pop up in my head. Both were prisoner ideas, though.
> 
> One would be a berserker barbarian with the tavern brawler feat. He would have been here the "moderate" amount of time, though I could make him a new arrival, if you like. Otherwise maybe a warlock of some kind.
> 
> ...




Sure. Gotta cap it there, though player-wise.

We've got quite a few nobles (though I kinda like the idea of a petty noble arriving at the prison and saying, 'do you know who I am? I'm a noble!" and the other prisoners laughing and saying, "yeah yeah, we're ALL nobles here!") I'm okay with either of your options or a combo of both. I like #1 quite a bit. You could be in prison for something that one of the staff or guests did, sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2020)

Updated players and party list:


@jmucchiello ? ? ? Wizard (Staff)
@JustinCase Human Noble Eldritch Knight Fighter (Prisoner)
@KahlessNestor ? Brawler Berzerker Barbarian (Prisoner)
@Kobold Stew Goliath Hermit Moon Druid (Guest)
@Leatherhead Half-Orc Criminal Echo Knight Fighter (Prisoner)
@Snarf Zagyg Lizardfolk Inquisitor Rogue (Staff)
@Steve Gorak Dragonborn (or Goliath) ? ? Barbarian (Prisoner)
@VLAD the Destroyer Water Genasi Pirate Tempest Cleric (Prisoner)

Feel free to make changes if you're inclined. We've not started yet!

... though I will post a Rogue's Gallery for those who are ready.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 22, 2020)

*Name:* Jathlin Stormbringer
*Race:* Male Water Genasi
*Background:* Pirate
*Class:* Tempest Cleric 3
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Inspiration:* No
*Spent HD:* none

*Strength:*17 (+3)
+Athlethics: +5​
*Dexterity:*12 (+1)
Acrobatics: +1
Sleight of Hand: +1
Stealth: +1​
*Constitution:* 17 (+3)

*Charisma:*14 (+2)
Deception: +2
Intimidation: +2
Performance: +2
+Persuasion: +4​*Passive Perception:* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 11
*Speed:* 30 ft, 30 ft Swim
*Hit Dice:* 3d8
*HP:* 26


*Intelligence:*11 (+0)
Arcana: +0
History: +0
Investigation: +0
Nature: +0
Religion: +0​
*Wisdom:*18 (+4)
Animal Handling: +4
+Insight: +6
Medicine: +4
+Perception: +6
Survival: +4​
+Proficient

*OFFENSE*
Initiative: +1


*Weapon**Range**To Hit**Damage**Notes*
*DEFENSE* *AC:* 11

*Strength:* +3
*Intelligence:* +0*Dexterity:* +1
+*Wisdom:* +6*Constitution:* +3
+*Charisma:* +4
*EXPENDABLES*
*Spell Attack:* +6; *Save DC:* 14 *To Prepare:* 7​​
*Spells Per Long Rest
 Spells Cast*1st
4
02nd
2
03rd
-4th
-5th
-6th
-7th
-8th
-9th
-
*Cantrips:* Light, Sacred Flame, Thaumaturgy, Booming Blade*, Lightning Lure*, Shape Water
*1st level:* Thunderwave, Fog Cloud, Guiding Bolt, Command, Sheild of Faith, Bane, Chaos Bolt*, Create or Destroy Water (1 per day as 2nd level)
*2nd level:* Gust of Wind, Shatter, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Hold Person
*=From Magic Initiate

*Weapons:* Simple, Martial
*Armor:* All
*Tools:* Vehicles (water), Navigator's tools
*Race:* Water Genasi
+2 to Constitution +1 to Wisdom​*Speed:* 30 feet, 30 feet Swim​*Size:* Medium;​*Amphibious::* I can breathe air and water.​*Swim:* I have a swimming speed of 30 feet.​*Acid Resistance:* You have resistance to acid damage.​*Call to the Wave:* I know the Shape Water cantrip. When I reach 3rd level, I can cast the Create or Destroy Water spell as a 2nd-level spell once with this trait, and I regain the ability to cast it this way when I finish a long rest. Con is my spell casting ability for this spell.​*Languages:* Common, Primodial​*Background:* Pirate
*Skills:* Athletics, Perception;​*Military Rank:* Bad Reputation​*Feats:*
*Magic Initiate (Sorcerer)*  learn two cantrips and one 1st-level spell of my choice from the sorcerer's spell list.​I can cast the spell it at its lowest level once per long rest. Charisma is my spellcasting ability for these.​*Class:* Cleric, Tempest Domain
*Bonus Proficiency:* I gain proficiency with martial weapons and heavy armor​*Wrath of the Storm:* Wis Mod per LR, As a reaction, when a creature I can see within 5 ft hits me, I can thunderously rebuke. It takes 2d8 lightning or thunder damage (my choice) that a Dex save can halve.​*Channel Divinity:* I can channel divine energy to cause an effect; the save for this is my cleric spell DC​*Channel Divinity: Turn Undead* As an action, all undead within 30 ft that can see/hear me must make a Wisdom save​If an undead fails this save, it is turned for 1 minute or until it takes any damage​Turned: move away, never within 30 ft of me, no reactions or actions other than Dash​Turned: may Dodge instead of Dash when nowhere to move and unable to escape bonds​*Channel Divinity: Destructive Wrath*  Instead of rolling, I can do maximum damage when I do lightning or thunder damage.​​
*Equipment:*
Equipment Weight:
*Carrying Capacity:*

Encumbered
86Heavily Encumbered
171Carrying Capacity
255Push, Drag, Lift
510

*DESCRIPTION and HISTORY
HISTORY:*
Jathlin was born to the daughter of a prominent merchant in Waterdeep.  His life would have been simple and easy if not for his father.  He had the unfortunate fates to be the bastard of Gerath Zulpair, heir to House Zulpair.  Having a bastard wouldn't do so the family patriach ruined my mothers family and got them banished from the city.  When word got back that the child was plane touched which could only have come from Gerath the family sent assasins to take care of Jathlin.  The Zulpair's couldn't have a challenger to their rightful heir.

Jathlin and his mother spent most of his childhood and running from port town to port town.  Always trying to stay one step ahead of his father's hired assasins.  Once he was old enough he hired onto a ship as a deck hand and left his mother.  It was the only way to keep her safe.  Jathlin has not seen her since.  On the sea he found freedom and faith.  Learning that his father and their family worshipped Umberlee he gravitated towards Valkur.  He joined a privateer crew and worked his way up to Captain.  Once their commission expired the crew decided to attack the Zulpair shipping intrests as a way to get back at his father for what they did to he and his mother.

He had been a thorn in the families side for years.  He never intentinally killed any of the family but he stole their goods and sunk their ships.  This continued until he was finally caught by the Waterdhavian Navy.  He was tried and sentanced to the Revel's End for the remainder of his days.


*Race:* Water Genasi
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 175
*Deity:* Valkur*Height:* 6' 4"
*Weight:* 190 lbs
*Complexion:
 Skin:* Blue*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Blue-White
*APPEARANCE:

PERSONALITY:*

_Traits: To me, a tavern brawl is a nice way to get to know a new city.
Ideal: Freedom: The sea is freedom― the freedom to go anywhere and do anything. (Chaotic)
Bond: I was cheated out of my fair share of the profits, and I want to get my due.
Flaw: My pride will probably lead to my destruction._


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 22, 2020)

How are we doing HP?  I just did average on my sheet but figured I'd ask.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> How are we doing HP?  I just did average on my sheet but figured I'd ask.




You are correct. I did not mention it (I always do average HP). I kind of like the chaotic nature that has come from the Prisoners rolling their abilities, but I'll leave it at "You can chose to roll or take the average, but you must chose before you roll".


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 23, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> You are correct. I did not mention it (I always do average HP). I kind of like the chaotic nature that has come from the Prisoners rolling their abilities, but I'll leave it at "You can chose to roll or take the average, but you must chose before you roll".




just to clarify the prisoners are the only ones to roll abilities?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 23, 2020)

Here is my first draft. I went with Human, as I was uninspired with the other ideas I was juggling with.




*Corbin Silversoul
Sex:* Male
*Race:* Human
*Class/Level: *Barbarian 3
*Alignment: *Neutral good
*Size:* Medium
*Type (Subtype): * Humanoid (human)
*Init: * +3
*Senses:
Passive Perception:* 12

*Defense
AC* 17 (0 armor + 3 dex + 4 Con)
*HP* 38 (3d12 + 12 con)
*Saves: *Strenght, Constitution
*Offense* +2 proficiency, +4 str melee, +3 dex ranged
*Speed:* 30ft
_Melee:_ unarmed attack: +6 / 5 damage
_Ranged:_ tbd

*Feat*
Great weapon master

On your turn, when you score a critical hit with a melee weapon or reduce a creature to 0 hit points with one, you can make one melee weapon attack as a bonus action.
Before you make a melee attack with a heavy weapon that you are proficient with, you can choose to take a -5 penalty to the attack roll. If the attack hits, you add +10 to the attack's damage.

Sentinel
You have mastered techniques to take advantage of every drop in any enemy's guard, gaining the following benefits:

Whenever you hit a creature with an opportunity attack, its speed drops to 0 for the rest of the turn. This stops any movement they may have been taking.
Creatures within your reach provoke opportunity attacks even if they took the Disengage action.
When a creature within your reach makes an attack against a target other than you (and that target doesn't have this feat), you can use your reaction to make a melee weapon attack against the attacking creature.

*Statistics** denotes proficiency
*Str* 18(+4) Save +5*
*Dex* 17 (+4) Save +4
*Con* 18 (+4) Save +6*
*Int*  11 (+0) Save +0
*Wis* 14 (+2) Save +2
*Cha*  12 (+1) Save +1

*SKILLS* Proficiencies in bold: 2 barbarian, 2 background, 1 human
Mod Attribute Name of Skill
+4 (dex) Acrobatics
*+4* (wis) Animal Handling - from background
+0 (int) Arcana
*+6* (str) Athletics  - from class
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
+2 (wis) Insight
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
*+4* (wis) Perception  - from class
+2 (cha) Performance
+2 (cha) Persuasion
+0 (int) Religion
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+5* (dex) Stealth - from human
*+4* (wis) Survival - from background

*tools*
Carpenter's tools, vehicles (land)

*Languages:* Common, goblin

*Racial Features: human*
Bonus feat: great weapon master
Bonus skill: stealth
Bonus language: goblin

B]Background: Folk hero[/B]
One type of artisan’s tools: carpenter's tools
vehicles (land)
*Feature: Rustic Hospitality*
Since you come from the ranks of the common folk,
you fit in among them with ease. You can find a place
to hide, rest, or recuperate among other commoners,
unless you have shown yourself to be a danger to
them. They will shield you from the law or anyone
else searching for you, though they will not risk
their lives for you.

*Class Features: barbarian*

_Hit Dice: _ 1d12 per fighter level + CON modifier
_Armor Proficiencies:_ Medium armor, shields
_Weapon Proficiencies: _Simple weapons, martial weapons
_Tool Proficiencies: _none
_Skill Proficiencies:_ Perception, Athletics
_Saving Throws: _Strength, Constitution
_Equipment:_ TBD
_Feature: _Unarmored defense (add constitution modifier to AC)
_Feature: _ Rage 2x/long rest
When raging:
advantage on strength checks and saves
extra damage: +2 (need to use str to attack)
resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage

_Feature: _Reckless Attack
_Feature: _Danger Sense: You have advantage on Dexterity Saving Throws against Effects that you can see, such as traps and Spells. To gain this benefit, you can't be Blinded, Deafened, or Incapacitated.
_Feature: _ Primal Path: zealot
Divine Fury
Starting when you choose this path at 3rd level, you can channel divine fury into your weapon strikes. While you're raging, the first creature you hit on each of your turns with a weapon attack takes extra damage equal to 1d6 + half your Barbarian level. The extra damage is necrotic or radiant; you choose the type of damage when you gain this feature.
Warrior of the Gods
At 3rd level, your soul is marked for endless battle. If a spell, such as Raise Dead, has the sole effect of restoring you to life (but not undeath), the caster doesn't need material components to cast the spell on you.
*Equipment*
None

*Money:* 0 gp [0 lbs]

*Weight Carried: *0 lbs
*Carrying Capacity: *270lbs
*Push/Drag/Lift:* 540lbs (Speed is 5ft)

*Description*
Corbin was a simple carpenter, in a village on the outskirts of Baldur's Gate. The local Nobles started levying taxes, and Corbin wanted nothing of this. He was a freemen, and so were his countrymen. Being a formidable warrior, he ended up being the figurehead of a rebellion that spanned all the countyside. Battles were fought, and won. Unfortunately for him, a trap was set, and he was captured. Fearing to create a martyr, the authorities sent him to prison, hopefully to be forgotten about.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 23, 2020)

Hmm, I'm going to have to take something different than Sentinel then, It doesn't really work that well when two people pick it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> just to clarify the prisoners are the only ones to roll abilities?




It's in the first post. Each of the three types (Staff, Guest, Prisoner) have their own generation rules.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 23, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> Hmm, I'm going to have to take something different than Sentinel then, It doesn't really work that well when two people pick it.



Why? It's two chances to lock down an opponent instead of only one chance. Or it's a chance to lock down two separate opponents.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 23, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Why? It's two chances to lock down an opponent instead of only one chance. Or it's a chance to lock down two separate opponents.



It has a weird interaction where it doesn't work if the other target also has Sentinel, and I wasn't entirely married to the idea to begin with. I'll go with Martial Adept instead. Scaring people by stabbing them sounds fun enough.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 23, 2020)

Being stabbed is scary.

/reliably informed.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 23, 2020)

I should probably ask this first:

Is it ok if I cosmetically change the Echo to red instead of Grey? It fits the name better that way.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 23, 2020)

Ability score rolls: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 3, 6, 5] = 14

Reroll the 3:
Ability score rolls: 1D6 = [3] = 3
Total: 14

Ability score rolls: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 1, 3, 1] = 7

Reroll the 1:
Ability score rolls: 1D6 = [5] = 5
Total: 11

Ability score rolls: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 4, 2, 2] = 10

Reroll the 2:
Ability score rolls: 1D6 = [1] = 1
Assuming you don't have to take the worst.
Total: 10

Ability score rolls: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 1, 6, 3] = 15

Reroll the 3:
Ability score rolls: 1D6 = [2] = 2
Total: 15

Ability score rolls: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 2, 5, 4] = 13

Reroll the 4:
Ability score rolls: 1D6 = [5] = 5
Total: 14

Ability score rolls: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 4, 5, 5] = 14

Reroll the 4:
Ability score rolls: 1D6 = [5] = 5
Total: 15

HP Level 2: 
Level 2 HP: 1D12 = [12] = 12 

HP Level 3: 
Level 3 HP: 1D12 = [8] = 8


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 23, 2020)

Valrin Thann is posted in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 23, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Ability score rolls: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 3, 6, 5] = 14
> 
> Reroll the 3:
> Ability score rolls: 1D6 = [3] = 3
> ...





I think you did this wrong.  You re-rolled the lowest die in each roll.  The main post said to roll 4d6 drop the lowest and then roll 4d6 again for your lowest score.  So in effect it was roll 4d6 7 times and keep the 6 highest scores.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 23, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> It's in the first post. Each of the three types (Staff, Guest, Prisoner) have their own generation rules.




I know, that's how I generated Razum.

I was just getting a little envious! I'll have to content myself with having equipment.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I think you did this wrong.  You re-rolled the lowest die in each roll.  The main post said to roll 4d6 drop the lowest and then roll 4d6 again for your lowest score.  So in effect it was roll 4d6 7 times and keep the 6 highest scores.




That's right. If you take the original rolls and the first four rerolls (to represent the extra set), you'd have 15, 14, 14, 13, 10, 10 instead of 15, 15, 14, 14, 11, 10. It's only a little different. (Though 'worth' 5 points of point-buy).



Snarf Zagyg said:


> I know, that's how I generated Razum. I was just getting a little envious! I'll have to content myself with having equipment.




I see what you mean. (You also need the equipment the least, what with a decent bite attack - BTW, feel free to fluff that as your tail-spikes from the picture if you don't like the image of biting your target at any given point.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 23, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I see what you mean. (You also need the equipment the least, what with a decent bite attack - BTW, feel free to fluff that as your tail-spikes from the picture if you don't like the image of biting your target at any given point.)




Love the idea re: the tail! Yeah, there is some irony in choosing the Lizardfolk as one of the only non-prisoners, but once the concept got into my head, I just had to go with it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 24, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> I think you did this wrong.  You re-rolled the lowest die in each roll.  The main post said to roll 4d6 drop the lowest and then roll 4d6 again for your lowest score.  So in effect it was roll 4d6 7 times and keep the 6 highest scores.




Okay. That wasn't clear to me. Sorry.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 24, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> That's right. If you take the original rolls and the first four rerolls (to represent the extra set), you'd have 15, 14, 14, 13, 10, 10 instead of 15, 15, 14, 14, 11, 10. It's only a little different. (Though 'worth' 5 points of point-buy).
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean. (You also need the equipment the least, what with a decent bite attack - BTW, feel free to fluff that as your tail-spikes from the picture if you don't like the image of biting your target at any given point.)




I will change it up then. Sorry about that. I guess I misread the instructions.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2020)

I have started on my character in the RG. Got everything on paper, but it takes a bit of time to add that to my digital sheet while using a phone and getting distracted by my toddler.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2020)

Funny, being an eldritch knight means I have a bond to two weapons, which I can summon as long as they’re on the same plane. 

I assume that it’s magical so I cannot use that ability in my cell, but I have added them to my equipment list for when I get that opportunity.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Funny, being an eldritch knight means I have a bond to two weapons, which I can summon as long as they’re on the same plane.
> 
> I assume that it’s magical so I cannot use that ability in my cell, but I have added them to my equipment list for when I get that opportunity.




Ooh. Nice trick.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2020)

Finished!

By the way, depending on the timeline Burton could have been a fencing teacher to either the oldest or youngest son. The oldest would be interesting, especially if the need to revive him contributed to what decision his parents made eventually (no spoilers)....

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Finished!
> 
> By the way, depending on the timeline Burton could have been a fencing teacher to either the oldest or youngest son. The oldest would be interesting, especially if the need to revive him contributed to what decision his parents made eventually (no spoilers)....
> 
> Any thoughts on that?




That works pretty well for me. We'll set your crime slightly before the events of Dragon Heist, with things playing out there as they did in my game:



Spoiler: Dragon Heist Spoilers



As I mentioned, Victoro Cassalanter (in my game) has a sister, Avelina - a PC Wizard. Avelina is the children's 'favourite aunt'. The excuse that Momma and Poppa Cassalanter gave her for why their eldest Osvaldo was 'missing' was that he had traveled to Baldur's Gate to apprentice for some high mucky-muck (can't remember the details). Of course, if you're familiar with WDH, he's been turned into a Chain Devil and is chained in the attic. (In my game, the party killed him and set fire to the Villa - through some shrewd RP & charisma checks, they managed to convince Waterdhavian society that they were actually a volunteer fire brigade and the fire was already there (they just put it out)). 

To make a long story shorter, let's say for this game that the Cassalanters (not including Avelina, obviously) were having one of their Cult-of-Asmodeus parties on the night that you chose to rob them, you found that out, but set off some kind of alarm. In the chaos, another (earlier) fire was caused, and Osvaldo was burned (either to death, or near-death). You got away, enough that they didn't kill you on the spot, what with all their party-goes turning out to be cultists, but were picked up later by the city watch. They were forced to make a deal with Asmodeus to save their son (turning him into a Chain-Devil, because Asmodeus sucks). Officially, your crime was robbery that caused death (not Osvaldo's - that was covered up, but the cultists you killed trying to escape.) Your sentence to Revel's End was a plea-deal you made when you realized that the Magistrate judging your case was at the Casselanter's "Party" and your other option was to be put to death. Telling people "but... they're Cultists!" was never an option.



Any feedback?


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2020)

That... sounds awesome!

I’ll adjust my RG info with some public knowledge later, and add your spoiler if that’s alright with you?


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm also going to have to edit the backstory a bit.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey @FitzTheRuke ,

Was my character approved? He is in post#60 in this thread.
Thanks,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 26, 2020)

Still working on putting a character together. Can't settle on race.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke ,
> 
> Was my character approved? He is in post#60 in this thread.
> Thanks,
> ...




I strangely missed it the first time around. I'm not quite sure how. But, sure, looks good.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 28, 2020)

I'd like to get started soon, so there's a couple of things to wrap-up:

1) @Steve Gorak and @jmucchiello still need to put finished versions of their characters in the RG.
2) I forgot to mention this:

"All prisoners in Revel’s End are identified by a number. This simple protocol makes it harder for prisoners to identify one another and helps keep them on an equal footing. Prison personnel commit these numbers to memory. Numbers are assigned in the order in which the prisoners arrive and are never reused. The longest-serving prisoner currently incarcerated at Revel’s End is Prisoner 6, and the newest one is Prisoner 299. Each inmate wears a uniform that consists of a hoodless robe without pockets, leather slippers without laces, and cloth undergarments. While outside their cells, they usually wear manacles on their wrists and ankles."

a) Prisoners are gonna need to be assigned numbers. I can do this, if you like, or you can pick numbers. I'll just need to know how long you'd like to have been in prison. There are currently 28 prisoners, but 8 are gonna arrive by ship when we start. (You could be one of those 8, including Prisoner #299 if you like).

b) I was going to make Prisoner 6 an old dwarf, but if @KahlessNestor wants it for Valrin, I guess that's okay. I kind of like the idea that there's been one guy here longer than any of the staff, so Valrin could be edited to say "Longest HUMAN currently serving a sentence" and be Prisoner 37 or something.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 29, 2020)

I was one of the new arrivals. I can be 299.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2020)

Thorbin can also be a newcomer, say 295.
Chacrater is up in the RG.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 29, 2020)

285 would be my first pick, but that might be too short of a time, depending on the turnaround on prisoner admittance.

What is the normal rate of admittance for prisoners? Every month, quarterly, semi-annually?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> 285 would be my first pick, but that might be too short of a time, depending on the turnaround on prisoner admittance.
> 
> What is the normal rate of admittance for prisoners? Every month, quarterly, semi-annually?




Good Point. Hard to pick when you're not sure how long between. Semi-annually I would think. Okay, I'm going to go ahead and say that Burton and say that Burton and Py'Cott are 285 and 287 (less than a year) and I'm going to go with my first thought and say that Valrin is 137. (And that the prison has been around long enough that Prisoner 6 could not be a human and still be alive).


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm cool with it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 29, 2020)

@Snarf Zagyg great choice of an uncommon item. 

@FitzTheRuke Just confirming that you're fine leaving the Hermit Discovery fluid at this time. I am content to be surprised by it, if you like, or we can discuss offlist (DM or whatever). If you want me to adjust the extra language (from Goblin) that's also fine, or to a gambling tool if there is a game that the prisoners regularly play. 

I'd also like to spend my only 5gp on a leatherworker's tool kit, if that's okay.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 29, 2020)

Number 6, you say, hmm?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> @Snarf Zagyg great choice of an uncommon item.
> 
> @FitzTheRuke Just confirming that you're fine leaving the Hermit Discovery fluid at this time. I am content to be surprised by it, if you like, or we can discuss offlist (DM or whatever). If you want me to adjust the extra language (from Goblin) that's also fine, or to a gambling tool if there is a game that the prisoners regularly play.
> 
> I'd also like to spend my only 5gp on a leatherworker's tool kit, if that's okay.




Well, someone ought to speak Reghedjic (the language of the glacial human nomadic tribes). Leatherworker's tool kit is fine. Who needs money?. Hermit Discovery? I'll think about it. So yeah, let's leave it for now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Number 6, you say, hmm?




Oh oh. You changing your character idea? (I was expecting a newly-arrived Wizard friend of the Warden's - either staff or guest).

....but I don't like to tell people what to play. (Y'know, whenever possible). You go ahead and do what you like, but getter done!


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 29, 2020)

I was referring to the classic tv show, the Prisoner.

I'm working on a svirfneblin abjurer. I just need to finish some spell and equipment stuff.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> I was referring to the classic tv show, the Prisoner.
> 
> I'm working on a svirfneblin abjurer. I just need to finish some spell and equipment stuff.




I probably should have caught that reference. I like the Svirfneblin idea!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm going to tell you about something that's going to become pertinent right away once we get started:

In an IRL game, I'd probably let a scene play out as it goes along, using the fact that we can do quick back-and-forth to allow me to ask for skill checks whenever they are relevant to whatever it is you're trying to do. On the other hand, PBP already takes _forever_ to run anything at all, so I've come up with a little thing I call an "x skill scene" - where x is the number of skills you'll roll checks for. (I guess you could say it's a little like a skill challenge from 4e, but not quite the same mechanically).

It works like this:

1) I'll define a broad scenario or goal as to what the scene is about. (The Macro Scene).
2) I'll chose a number of skill checks I'd like to see play out (Chose an X)
3) I'll provide some examples as to what kind of skills I can imagine (and what I imagine they would do in the scene). Sometimes they will pertain to specific tasks I can imagine would be involved in the broader goal.
4) You can pick from my example skill rolls, or come up with something on your own using the guidelines I set out.
5) You'll post a little descriptive telling me what your character is attempting and your skill rolls, but don't go too far into the results (positive or negative) - leave that up to me.

Notes:
a) I probably won't share the DCs of any of the tasks with you, unless you really want me to.
b) I'd prefer it if you don't just roll the same skills or your best skills over and over again.
c) Failure should be fun. To me, the result of failure on any given skill check is that something interesting happens. Constant success is boring. Don't sweat it if you roll like crap.
d) On the other hand, super-high rolls can be fun too. I usually try to make that cause cool things to happen too.

I don't know if any of that makes sense yet. I'd give an example, but the example in my head currently directly corresponds to our first scene, and I'd like to set the stage for it first. I might find time for that tomorrow....


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 29, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I probably should have caught that reference. I like the Svirfneblin idea!



You picked Number Six subliminally then, perhaps.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> You picked Number Six subliminally then, perhaps.




Naw, it's in the adventure that number six is the lowest-numbered prisoner (it doesn't say anything about who he is). I just failed to get the joke. (I'm entirely aware of the old show, but I'm not sure if I've ever actually seen it).


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 29, 2020)

It is worth seeing. That doesn't mean it is the greatest show ever. But it had such influence on people that knowing it is worth it. I'm ambivalent about it over all. I think it could have been better. It took itself seriously and yet there's a level of camp as well.

So the adventure author must have known.

Svirfneblins mature at 25 and live around 275 years. I'm thinking my wizard, Lex, is around 150 years old. Traveling up north is his mid-life crisis. I'm hoping to write Lex as exotic but who knows how that will go once the dialog starts.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Well, someone ought to speak Reghedjic (the language of the glacial human nomadic tribes). Leatherworker's tool kit is fine. Who needs money?. Hermit Discovery? I'll think about it. So yeah, let's leave it for now.




I picked Goblin for my character’s second language because it didn’t know what to pick. I’ll switch it to Reghedjic, and let’s say his maternal grandfather is from the region, ok?
cheers

sg


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 29, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> It is worth seeing. That doesn't mean it is the greatest show ever. But it had such influence on people that knowing it is worth it. I'm ambivalent about it over all. I think it could have been better. It took itself seriously and yet there's a level of camp as well.




Blashphemy!

Well, is it the greatest show ever? Eh.

But c'mon. It's a show from 1967. And yet it feels thoroughly modern in some ways (despite anachronistic trappings). It's like the Velvet Underground of TV; it's so completely ahead of its time in so many ways that it's kind of awe-inspiring.

...and that finale.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 29, 2020)

Yeah, that finale. (That was sarcasm.)

The shows are inconsistent in quality and it doesn't help that there's disagreement on the proper order to watch the shows. But, I agree it is must see.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 29, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Yeah, that finale. (That was sarcasm.)




Depending on the day you catch me, I alternate between, "The finale was brilliant and perfect," and, "It was the 60s, man."


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 29, 2020)

And thus I call the show inconsistent.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 30, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Good Point. Hard to pick when you're not sure how long between. Semi-annually I would think. Okay, I'm going to go ahead and say that Burton and say that Burton and Py'Cott are 285 and 287 (less than a year) and I'm going to go with my first thought and say that Valrin is 137. (And that the prison has been around long enough that Prisoner 6 could not be a human and still be alive).




That works for me. I at least wanted Valrin there for several years, enough time that most have forgotten why. I think he's been there 15-20 years, making him mid thirties to around 40. Neverember started his play for Neverwinter in 1467, and Rime is in 1489.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 30, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Neverember started his play for Neverwinter in 1467, and Rime is in 1489.




Yes, though for those counting these things, the main-plot of Rime (which according to the book has been going on for two years) has not started yet in this game, so for those who like that sort of thing, this would be 1487, I suppose. (Though doesn't Dragon Heist take place in the 90's? Maybe we should leave off worrying about continuity and 'what year it is' in Realmslore.) BAH.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 1, 2020)

I've added Strylecks "Lex" Foreben, svirfneblin abjurer far traveler to the RG. I still need to give him a background. Basically an underdark outcast. Not sure how he knows the warden as was proposed a few pages back. But he's been to the surface a few times before deciding never to go back. So crossing paths with the warden isn't impossible.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 2, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yes, though for those counting these things, the main-plot of Rime (which according to the book has been going on for two years) has not started yet in this game, so for those who like that sort of thing, this would be 1487, I suppose. (Though doesn't Dragon Heist take place in the 90's? Maybe we should leave off worrying about continuity and 'what year it is' in Realmslore.) BAH.




Well, I had to look it up because I needed to know how long it was between the 4e Neverwinter Campaign Setting and now, since I am using a background hook from there LOL I knew they couldn't have done another hundred year jump, since Neverember was still alive, but wasn't sure how long it had gone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 2, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Well, I had to look it up because I needed to know how long it was between the 4e Neverwinter Campaign Setting and now, since I am using a background hook from there LOL I knew they couldn't have done another hundred year jump, since Neverember was still alive, but wasn't sure how long it had gone.




Yeah, you'll be happy to know that your instincts are on point - your background is actually one of the possible "character secrets" listed in the adventure. So I'll likely use that material for you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2020)

STORY THREAD is UP!

I promise to introduce the rest of you ASAP.

Edit: Done! It's all starting!


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 6, 2020)

So, @JustinCase , let me run this by you really quick:

Py'Cott intends to swipe some snacks, if possible.  But he thinks being caught by himself would be more trouble than it's worth. So that means he also intends to plant and/or hand out some snacks on the other prisoners in order to deflect some heat or help with his sneaking.

He also figures that if he gives some to Burton, Burton will either become indebted to him, or get caught ( as a minor bit of revenge)

You up for it?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 6, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> So, @JustinCase , let me run this by you really quick:...You up for it?




This is the way to do it! When two PCs are in (potential) conflict (and we may see a lot of that in this game) then the PLAYERS need to very much be on the same side (collaborative even). When it works, it can be very fun, and a better story for it.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 6, 2020)

I love it! 

I'm usually up for antics like this, and I have a feeling Burton can be a very fun character to have things like this happen to.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 7, 2020)

Good good, now to make way onto the ship, where the goodies are stored


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 7, 2020)

I'll just give blanket permission that as long as you're not killing, maiming, or impregnating Valrin, you're more than willing to do shenanigans and I will roll with it.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 7, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> I'll just give blanket permission that as long as you're not killing, maiming, or impregnating Valrin, you're more than willing to do shenanigans and I will roll with it.




I laughed about the impregnating part, then realized some people truly need that disclaimer. _shivers_

Guess I’ve been reading too many RPG Horrorstories on reddit.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 7, 2020)

FYI, if my dialogue etc. is a little uneven and short for now, I am still working on this lizardfolk characterization.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 8, 2020)

Lex isn't the doctor. I think the doc is an NPC.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2020)

So... my post regarding the "skill scene" (post #97) was meant for what I'd like to do next, but then I wrote us a bit into a corner by saying that the newly-arrived prisoners were not supposed to help offload. But I'm going to go for it anyway, I think, and we'll see what we get.

Here's what I'd like. I'll make it a "Three Skill Scene" (meaning I'd like each of you to roll three skill checks, hopefully different ones, hopefully ones that make sense for whatever it is you're trying to do.)

The big-picture scene is "Offload the Cargo". 

You can see how me foolishly saying that the new prisoners wouldn't be allowed to help is causing trouble here, so we'll have to come up with some way for characters who don't want to or aren't allowed to help can be involved in this scene anyway. The first thing that pops to mind is to observe things that are going on or interact with NPCs (so social skills or perception or the like). 

Here's a few things you might need to know to come up with your posts (I'm happy to help if your stuck, but I want to give you the freedom to make stuff up yourselves too):

1) The new prisoners will be shackled by guards before they leave the hold. (Sorry!)
2) The volunteer prisoners can have the icebreakers or hooks or run the elevator's wheel in their scene.
3) No one should leave the dock (or at least the cliff above) before we end of the scene
4) Again, don't resolve any of your rolls' results (leave it to me) but feel free to nudge me in a direction you choose.
5) Staylar, Fogg, & Drumm took the medical equipment on the first raise of the lift. They'll be gone for the scene. 
6) Overall, unloading the ship takes a couple of hours, so any given character's bit could be any moment in there, or cover most of that time, depending on what you want to describe.

I hope that makes sense. Feel free to ask questions. I'd spend more time explaining, but I think that might make it sound complicated. 

The main thing to think of is quite simple: Frankly, do anything you want during a scene in which the ship is being unloaded, just give me three pertinent skill checks while you do it, and I'll adjudicate what happens overall based on what's rolled (both the skills chosen, and the die rolls will make a difference in what happens.

(In addition, the (set of dcs) mean, median, and mode (as well as the maximum and minimum rolls) will also tell me stuff about what happens in the scene, but that might be too much information).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2020)

Oh a couple more story notes:

1) Don't forget the weather's terrible: Sleet. Freezing spray. Wind. Rough water. Probably fog too.
2) The cargo is lifted (ship's crane) out of the hold onto the dock (which isn't particularly huge) and then loaded into the elevator and lifted up a 160' cliff.  Smaller stuff is carried down a ramp. It'll all take several goes. Lots can go wrong.
3) There's quite a few people working on it (and some guards that are just guarding). Probably around forty people in and around the scene, give or take (including the 8 new prisoners).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2020)

Great stuff so far! I will respond to what's there as soon as I get the chance. The rest of you keep it coming when you have the time. You have some really good examples to go from!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 12, 2020)

I'll start some resolutions soon, but just a nudge for @Kobold Stew Doc Halfhand (he can get down from the mountain and help out. Maybe an injury at the lift's wheel?); @Snarf Zagyg Razum (feel free to interview an NPC prisoner); @Steve Gorak Thorbin & @VLAD the Destroyer Jathlin (you two can maybe observe some things while waiting in the hold?)

I really mean for everyone to be involved, even if I foolishly made that difficult. (Or in other words, I still want a three-check post from you.) Again, sorry if deciding what to do is hard. Feel free to just make some perception/insight/whatever rolls if you have no other ideas. I've got an idea how to use those rolls. I should have just let you be involved in unloading the boat.

Hey, speaking of which, maybe we can just say that Captain Haleehearty can convince Razum (nominially in charge of the new prisoners) to loan him the new guys to speed up the offload! (He _is_ missing three sailors, after all.) The guards will stand by with the manacles. Feel free to throw that in your post, Razum! (It'll get him out of the cold faster!)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 12, 2020)

Sorry it’s been hectic the last couple of days.  I will get something posted tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 12, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Sorry it’s been hectic the last couple of days.  I will get something posted tomorrow at the latest.



Oh no problem. It's hardest to make decisions when you have limited options and yet are expected to choose from _anything_ you feel like. It can be a tricky combination of too much and not enough st the same time.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 12, 2020)

@FitzTheRuke 

Posted, including using your suggestion. Still struggling with the characterization, but it's coming to me. Slowly. Like a lizard in the arctic.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 13, 2020)

Only missing @Steve Gorak Thorbin's post, so that I can resolve it (I'm not entirely waiting, I can start individual resolutions ahead of Thorbin's post, I've got a pretty good idea of the big picture at this point.)

If you're short on time, @Steve Gorak just give me a quick post with your three checks and I'll do the write-up.

Everyone feel free to give me feedback on how that system works for you, if you like it/don't like it/indifferent. Like I said, I'd normally IRL just play it out, but I feel like this speeds things along in PBP and makes for an interesting writing exercise. I admit it might not appeal to everyone.

I liked what everyone did for it, so thanks for indulging me!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey guys, I’m here and will post tonight
Cheers

sg


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 14, 2020)

Wait, is Py'Cott supposed to be Prisoner 285 or 284?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 14, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> Wait, is Py'Cott supposed to be Prisoner 285 or 284?




Same question for a thorbin! I’m assuming he hasn’t been numbered yet, would that make sense?
Cheers,

sg


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 14, 2020)

One suggestion. I love the prisoner numbers, so keep using them, but we still might want to clarify, because I never remember what number I am LOL So maybe when you write "Prisoner 137 did X" or "Prisoner 137, get your butt over here!" you could do it "Prisoner 137 (Valrin)..." with the understanding, of course, that the name is OOC. Just to make sure no one misses anything because they brain fart on their number.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2020)

You're right, of course. I wrote them down next to your names in my notes right away, but I should have asked you to add it to the top of your RG posts for all our sakes. For the record:

Valrin (137)
Py'Cott (284)
Burton (287)
Thorbin (295)
Jathlin (299)

(The last two were newly counted off by Razum just 'now')

I went back-and-forth while writing trying to decide to call them their names or numbers, but I went for numbers for immersion-sake. I had a 50/50 chance!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2020)

Okay, we're gonna have an encounter! But there's a few things I need to figure out first (I'll go over my thoughts "live" here)

1) The Gray Seagull has 1 Captain (he doubles as master), 3 Officers, 4 guards, & 12 Crew (normally 15; always a bit shorthanded; no one likes this run!) and was ferrying 8 prisoners and 4 guests.

a) At the time of the attack, the captain and clergyman (npc accolyte of Waukeen, not a PC cleric) were right in the middle of the ship on the lower deck, sanding over/under the open hatch.
b) The mate was on the main deck, organising 2 crew at the ship's crane. 2 more crew were offloading by the ramp. 2 were in the hold, 2 on the lower deck, 2 on the dock.
c) The bosun was by the lift, having just closed the door, with 1 crewman.
d) That leaves 1 crewman and the 4 guards. The crewman was sick, and the new Doc took him up with the first load (as well as himself and his 2 servants)
e) 2 guards are with the prisoners in the hold (totalling 4 guards in the hold, see below) and 2 are on the dock with the fire-barrel.
f) 5 prisoners (including Thorbin) are in the aft hold (prison); 3 (including Jathlin) are in the mid-hold.
g) that leaves only the last guest, which is Lex, who's on the lift.

2) The prison sent 12 Guards & 6 prisoners outside, all told, to help the offload. Kriv did not go.  (Plus Razum). & Doc Halfhand showed up on his own.

a) 3 guards and 2 prisoners are working the lift's wheel.
b) 4 guards are watching over the affair from the cliff, with crossbows. Also wind and rain in their faces.
c) 2 guards accompanied Razum to the hold to secure the prisoners with manacles.
d) 4 prisoners are working the docks (that's Valrin, Burton, and Py'Cott, and 1 NPC)
e) 2 guards are at the fire-barrel (on the dock)
f) Razum is in the hold, and Doc Halfhand is on the doc.
g) That leaves 1 guard, who's on the main deck, inspecting cargo for contraband (poorly)

I think that makes 49 people in this encounter. Before bad guys. I'm insane. (Obviously I'm not going to run everyone individually, or I really WOULD be insane.)

(I will return with more to discuss in a bit!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2020)

Okay, where was I? 49 people. Actually, it's 48 because I forgot to take out the sick crewman who left with the new Doc. Recalculating from the above we have:

1) 25 people - 22 NPCs and 3 PCs (Jathlin, Thorbin, Razum) on board the Gray Seagull
 a) By deck that's - Hold: 3 PCs, 12 NPCs; Lower Deck: 4 NPCs; Main Deck: 6 NPCs
2) 11 people - 7 NPCs and 4 PCs (Valrin, Doc Halfhand, Burton, & Py'Cott) on the Dock
 a) that's 4 guards at the fire-barrel, 2 crewmen, and a prisoner worker
3) 3 people on the lift - 2 NPCs and 1 PC (Lex, the bosun, and a sailor)
4) 9 people on the cliff - 9 NPCs (7 guards and 2 prisoners)

When the dock lurched, everyone on (it 7 NPCs, Valrin, Doc Halfhand, Burton, & Py'Cott)  needs to roll a dc10 dexterity save or fall in the sea. It's not hard, but it's gonna be bad if you fall in. Here's the NPC's rolls:

Crew1: 1D20+1 = [18+1] = 19
Crew2: 1D20+1 = [13+1] = 14
Prisoner: 1D20 = [4] = 4 splash
Guard1: 1D20 = [2] = 2 splash
Guard2: 1D20 = [9] = 9 splash
Guard3: 1D20 = [9] = 9 splash
Guard4: 1D20 = [20] = 20

(I'll make that last one the kid that Valrin told to watch out. He hunkered down from good advice!)

Razum, Lex, and Thorbin are going to be able to act in the surprise round (though there is not much to see yet, but you might want to get some movement in. Everyone else will be recovering from the shock (or surfacing after falling in).

It takes 20 feet of movement to move from deck to deck (Hold to Lower Deck to Main Deck), if that's what you want to do. The hold is going to start filling with water. There's a chance that the Gray Seagull will sink, but it takes a lot longer than a minute for a wooden ship to sink, so it won't happen during combat. The main problem, for those in the hold, is that it's going to fill with water. In the surprise round, that will cause no problems (other than cold wet feet). It will escalate as time goes on (I will let you know if you stay there).

For Lex @jmucchiello you can choose to jump out of the elevator before it gets too high and wind up on the dock, or you can spend what might be most of the fight going up. You can climb up on some crates to look out the little window (it's not big, or one would get a face full of weather whenever it was ridden).

Just before the doors closed (Lex can open them a crack to jump out) Lex saw something moving in the water to the side of the dock. (We can say this caused him to climb up where he could see out in time for everything to happen, so he's got a good view of just about the whole situation, as well as....)



Spoiler: What Lex Saw



Just beginning to surface, climbing the cliff is a giant spiky king crab. It appears to be ridden by some sort of humanoid, just below the water. As the lift rises, so to will the crab and rider surface while climbing the cliff. This is all you get before you gotta decide if you want to leave the lift or ride it.[/ooc]


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 14, 2020)

How high is the elevator run? If it isn't too high Lex can just range attack stuff.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 14, 2020)

Whoo, that's a lot of tracking.

I got two questions:
Are there any weapons lying around from the flung guards? (probobly not going to pick one up just yet, Py'Cott isn't too keen on making himself a target)

And the anti-magic fields are only for the cells right?

Oh, I just noticed it was the surprise round, not much to do other than make a save then.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 15, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> How high is the elevator run? If it isn't too high Lex can just range attack stuff.




One hundred and sixty feet. Goes up just under 20 feet per round, under optimal conditions (in this sleet, it'll take about 10 rounds to reach the top, as long as the wheel-crew keep working).



Leatherhead said:


> Whoo, that's a lot of tracking.
> 
> I got two questions:
> 1) Are there any weapons lying around from the flung guards? (probobly not going to pick one up just yet, Py'Cott isn't too keen on making himself a target)
> ...




1) There's a crossbow left on the dock, but only 1 quarrel with it, but the young guard has a case of them. There's a couple of pikes left behind, too. 

Which reminds me: For anyone on the dock, The icebreaker works like a spear wielded two-handed (1d8). The hook is a 1d6 simple piercing weapon. The heavy greatcoats provide an 11+dex AC.

2) That's right! Py'Cott and Barton can use their abilities. I don't think they'd get in trouble for it if they're defending the ship. Don't freak out any guards and you're fine.

I was also going to post that Jathlin couldn't tell how the antimagic field in the aft hold worked, but he could feel it drop away as soon as he moved through the hatch. His power is available too.

x) Sure, but it'll be over quick enough. Good to start thinking about it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 15, 2020)

I need dc10 dex saves from @Kobold Stew Doc and @KahlessNestor Valrin and I can reveal more of what's going on from the point of view of those on the docks.

... And when @Snarf Zagyg Razum & @Steve Gorak Thorbin give me an idea of what they want to do with their surprise round (Leave the hold that's filling up with water? Try to help others out? Try to start to seal the breach? Something else?) I will do a post about what's going on inside the ship.

... ditto for @jmucchiello Lex and what's going on on the cliffside.

No hurry, but as you see, I've got a lot to think about!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 15, 2020)

Doc Halfhand dex save 1d20-1=5.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 15, 2020)

Big guy goes splash!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 18, 2020)

Question: can Thorbin see available icebreaker spears from where he is on the ship’s deck? They’re on the dock, and I can’t wait to have him hold one (I’m of course assuming that pole arm master applies).

Also, is he somewhat adequately dressed for the cold? I can’t imagine the cell he was in be very warm, but I’m not sure what kind of winter clothes he currently has.
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 18, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Question: 1) can Thorbin see available icebreaker spears from where he is on the ship’s deck? They’re on the dock, and I can’t wait to have him hold one (I’m of course assuming that pole arm master applies).
> 
> 2) Also, is he somewhat adequately dressed for the cold? I can’t imagine the cell he was in be very warm, but I’m not sure what kind of winter clothes he currently has.
> Thanks and cheers,
> ...




1) Yes, but even better! - He could go for one of the guard's actual pikes. From the main deck, he can head right for the ship's ramp, and head left toward the fire-barrel, where two of them had leaned pikes on a crate so they could warm their hands. Unfortunately for them, they fell in when the dock lurched.

2) Not really, but he's not totally under-dressed either, or he wouldn't have survived the trip in the dank hold. Let's say he's terribly uncomfortable, but with adrenaline pumping (and barbarians pump adrenaline like no one else) he'll be in no danger of any unfortunate consequences as long as he gets warm in the next 20-minutes or so. You know, unless he falls in the water.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 18, 2020)

Question as a water genasi would the cold water affect me? Just trying to gauge how Jathlin would react to the hold flooding. In normal conditions he wouldn't care but with the freezing water I'm not sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 18, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Question as a water genasi would the cold water affect me? Just trying to gauge how Jathlin would react to the hold flooding. In normal conditions he wouldn't care but with the freezing water I'm not sure.




Excellent question! I thought so, but let me see.... huh. Resistant to Acid Damage. Strange. (I mean, I get it, but it's an interesting design-choice). I guess being genie-folk, genasi were imagined as being from someplace hot?

I'd say you are just as mechanically-susceptible to cold as anyone else without resistance or immunity, but you feel it very differently. Fluff-wise, cold doesn't make you feel discomfort, but chunks of you can get frozen, and if they do you have to be very careful when thawing them or they break off, and THAT hurts.

What does that mean for right now? Well, be cautious, but you can be braver than I think most humanoids would be in the situation you're in. Initially the water pouring in will only be uncomfortable and cause trouble for people moving around the hold. (Thorbin got to the ladder ahead of the water, others won't be quite as swift, even though they're trying to follow him).

You're far enough away from the hole that you could get up the ladder on your turn without checks, but you might want to save someone first, I dunno how heroic you're feeling. Up to you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 18, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> 1) Yes, but even better! - He could go for one of the guard's actual pikes. From the main deck, he can head right for the ship's ramp, and head left toward the fire-barrel, where two of them had leaned pikes on a crate so they could warm their hands. Unfortunately for them, they fell in when the dock lurched.
> 
> 2) Not really, but he's not totally under-dressed either, or he wouldn't have survived the trip in the dank hold. Let's say he's terribly uncomfortable, but with adrenaline pumping (and barbarians pump adrenaline like no one else) he'll be in no danger of any unfortunate consequences as long as he gets warm in the next 20-minutes or so. You know, unless he falls in the water.



Great,

The spears actually work better because you can get the butt attack for 1d4. It doesn't work with pikes (makes sense, pikes are super long spears, and before checking, I thought it would be odd to have that benefit apply to them - the designers agreed).
Thorbin will head for the pikes though, since those weapons are visible to him & are close. Since the guards fell in the water, he'll likely hear them, so he'll try to help. He'll upgrade to the spears if he has a chance later.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 18, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Great,
> 
> The spears actually work better because you can get the butt attack for 1d4. It doesn't work with pikes (makes sense, pikes are super long spears, and before checking, I thought it would be odd to have that benefit apply to them - the designers agreed).
> Thorbin will head for the pikes though, since those weapons are visible to him & are close. Since the guards fell in the water, he'll likely hear them, so he'll try to help. He'll upgrade to the spears if he has a chance later.
> ...




Cool, but I should have mentioned that I'm still waiting on a thing or two to start the first full round (or the second, after the one where nearly everyone is surprised, if you count it properly 5e-style). Or to put it simply - you shouldn't go again quite yet. It's okay, I'll use your post for that round, just remember that when I tell everyone to go, you don't have to (unless you want to change what you're gonna do, I'm going to reveal more of what's going on first).

I'm just waiting on @KahlessNestor's dc10 dex save to see if Valrin's in the water, and @Snarf Zagyg to post whatever Razum is up to. If they don't get time to do it soon, I'll move on anway (which is fine, they can just add it to the first part of their following turn). I'll probably do this later today. 

As an aside, I've trained a bit in the use of a polearm (though not a pike, really). Anyway, I sort-of don't entirely agree with the fluff of how the feat works anyway, pike or not. It's pretty slow to turn a polearm around (even a shorter one) and yet it's pretty quick to thrust it twice.  At any rate, rather than saying that the feat wouldn't work with a pike, I would just have changed the fluff to represent a quick weak-thrust as the bonus action, seeing as they consider the bonus action 1d4 to be balanced with the regular attack of other polearms, it doesn't seem to make much of a difference.  But that's just me.

(As an aside, I can't imagine how anyone would use a quarterstaff _without_ using both ends, which 5e doesn't model at all, go figure.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2020)

Looks like everyone's chompin' at the bit to go, so I'm gonna stop waiting for Razum (you can just take two turns back-to-back) and get things going so that others can act. For those that haven't played my games before, I don't bother with initiative, I just resolve stuff whatever makes most sense. You've now seen my call for a new round; Wait for that before posting again, even if I resolve your turn. For those who _have_ played with me before,, I'm going to try something different here - usually I do maps and stuff, but I'd like this one (it's supposed to be a bit horror-themed, after all) to be theatre-of-the-mind style. 

That said, because I like making maps, and so I can keep track of what's going on for myself, I _have_ made a map. So I'll share it here just at the start, so everyone has a picture of what's up, and to show off my work. (I've left off nearly all the NPCs, 'cause it would get too cluttered. (Note: the ship is multiple layers, so I've got it cut in to the hold ATM, even though Thorbin is on the main-deck, heading for the ramp)... Here you go:


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2020)

I guess I could have shown the guards on the cliff. They'll get organised and go this round, too.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 20, 2020)

How does the winch work? Can it be operated at both the top and bottom of the cliff?

Also who's who and what's what? Can you do the location summary like in Scourge?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> 1) How does the winch work? Can it be operated at both the top and bottom of the cliff?
> 
> 2) Also who's who and what's what? Can you do the location summary like in Scourge?




1) There's a wheel at the top being worked by 3 guards and 2 prisoners. (You can see it in AL23-25). If they stop turning it, the lift stops. It safely won't go the other way without switching a lever on the drum. (Or you know, breaking the whole thing).

2) Oh, sure, but I'm not going to keep updating it (unless someone requests it). I like the visual aid, but I want to save some time and keep the ambience of not getting too fixated on the map. Here you go:

(Prisoners, orange halo)
(287) *Burton* (AL13)
(299) *Jathlin* (AJ9, hold)
(284) *Py'Cott* (AM14, dock) (moving to A013)
- *Red Ghost*  (appearing and moving to AN18, near Lex, dock)
(295) *Thorbin*  (AM10, main deck)
(137) *Valrin*  (AJ13, water)
(Staff/Guest)
*Lex* (AM18, dock)
*Doc Halfhand* (AO15, water, now a large octopus)
*Razum* (AK7, hold)
(NPCs on the map)
*Ludz (kid guard)*  (AO12, dock)
*Captain Halehearty*  (AK8, hold)
(BadGuys, blue halo)
*KingCrab1* (AJ18, cliff)
*Crabrider1* (AJ18, cliff)
*Sahuagin1* (AG10, water)
*Sahuagin2* (AH12, water)
*Sahuagin3* (AI14, water, grabbing Valrin)
*Sahuagin4* (AR12, water)
*Sahuagin5* (AS14, water)
*Sahuagin6* (AQ15, water, spearing at Doc)
(Other interesting things)
*Crates* (AN12, dock)
*Fire-Barrel* (AP13)
*Ballista* (AP9, ship's focsle)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2020)

I should have mentioned to @KahlessNestor the "dc22 Grab" is a grab attack (you can roll Athletics or Acrobatics to avoid it, but the dc is 22! If you fail, he's going to pull you down 20 feet, and you'll have to make a dc10 Con save or gain a level of exhaustion (drowning). You should be fine, as a barbarian, but you never know.

Also, @Kobold Stew I really like Doc turning into an octopus, but he might face some "friendly fire". Anyone who thinks they might mistake Doc-the-Ock for a bad guy should roll a dc11 perception or insight (pick only one - perception means you saw it happen, insight that you can figure out that it's still Doc Halfhand.) I'm gonna roll for a few NPCs....


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 20, 2020)

Perception check for doc the Oct: 16

Question: could Thorbin realistically hit the Saguahin this round, the one trying to pull Valrin under? I’m basically asking if the weapon has enough reach and if there is enough time to do this.
Thanks and cheers,

sg


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 20, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Doc-the-Ock



Hah!
Perception: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7

Well, Py'Cott is just a tad bit slow on the uptake


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 20, 2020)

I think we need elevations as well.   All the saguahin are at least 5 ft below water, right? How high up the cliff is the first mounted crab? Has the second crab broken the surface of the water?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Perception check for doc the Oct: 16
> 
> Question: could Thorbin realistically hit the Saguahin this round, the one trying to pull Valrin under? I’m basically asking if the weapon has enough reach and if there is enough time to do this.




Well, he's gotta go toward the fire-barrel to get his pike. By that time, he might as well go for the one on that side (who'll probably be climbing out to murder poor Ludz). Also, that one will dive 20 feet if Valrin fails to escape the grab.



Leatherhead said:


> Hah!
> Perception: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7
> 
> Well, Py'Cott is just a tad bit slow on the uptake




Doesn't mean that he HAS to attack Doc, but if there's no other targets convenient... it's a giant octopus just off the dock.



jmucchiello said:


> I think we need elevations as well.   All the saguahin are at least 5 ft below water, right? How high up the cliff is the first mounted crab? Has the second crab broken the surface of the water?




They pretty much are surfacing to attack, but have 'cover' from the water. There are plenty more of them than I'm showing on the map (most are deeper). I've been trying to work out just how much I want to run the whole thing, and how much I can get away with just as fluff, or coming up with some easy mass-combat rules, I dunno, quite, yet. The Crab is 50 feet up (of a 160' climb, so 110 from the top) at the snap-shot moment of "the start of the round". He'll keep going, unless something happens to him.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 21, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Well, he's gotta go toward the fire-barrel to get his pike. By that time, he might as well go for the one on that side (who'll probably be climbing out to murder poor Ludz). Also, that one will dive 20 feet if Valrin fails to escape the grab.
> 
> They pretty much are surfacing to attack, but have 'cover' from the water. There are plenty more of them than I'm showing on the map (most are deeper). I've been trying to work out just how much I want to run the whole thing, and how much I can get away with just as fluff, or coming up with some easy mass-combat rules, I dunno, quite, yet. The Crab is 50 feet up (of a 160' climb, so 110 from the top) at the snap-shot moment of "the start of the round". He'll keep going, unless something happens to him.



Ok, I missed the fire barrel, thanks for that.
Another question: I forgot to rage! Will you let Thorbin rage in the surprise round (it’s a bonus action anyways)?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 21, 2020)

Question, how big is the hole in the side of the boat? Of course I also have to know if I lose my magic when I walk back into the aft hold.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Question, how big is the hole in the side of the boat? Of course I also have to know if I lose my magic when I walk back into the aft hold.



Ah, good point. Yes, you lose your magic in the aft hold. The hole is "big". It can be repaired. Give me a bit, I'll do a post from the NPCs that will give you a hand if you want to try to slow the leak.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 21, 2020)

Damn I could have used shape water to freeze two 5x5 squares of water. Was going to use that to temporarily seal the hole but it won't work if I can't cast.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Damn I could have used shape water to freeze two 5x5 squares of water. Was going to use that to temporarily seal the hole but it won't work if I can't cast.



You should complain to the Captain. His ship might sink because he transported prisoners in an antimagic hold. Fool!


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 21, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Damn I could have used shape water to freeze two 5x5 squares of water. Was going to use that to temporarily seal the hole but it won't work if I can't cast.



You could still do that, if you venture outside the ship into the water.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 21, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Ok, I missed the fire barrel, thanks for that.
> Another question: I forgot to rage! Will you let Thorbin rage in the surprise round (it’s a bonus action anyways)?
> Thanks and cheers,
> 
> SG



Technically you can't do bonus actions when Surprised, either. The only thing you can do is wait for your turn, then AFTER your turn, you can take REACTIONS. So monks could catch projectiles, or you can opportunity attack.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2020)

Yup. It makes little difference, though, unless you want to do two things that require a bonus action on round 2. (Like Doc's wildshape - it may have looked like I approved him doing it while surprised but really I just acknowledged his intent and had him start shifting as fluff - then I watched to see if he tried to use a bonus action the following round which I think he did not). I do it this way so I don't have to spend too much time telling players "no". I don't like to do that unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 21, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yup. It makes little difference, though, unless you want to do two things that require a bonus action on round 2. (Like Doc's wildshape - it may have looked like I approved him doing it while surprised but really I just acknowledged his intent and had him start shifting as fluff - then I watched to see if he tried to use a bonus action the following round which I think he did not). I do it this way so I don't have to spend too much time telling players "no". I don't like to do that unless I absolutely have to.




Thanks. I had him rage as a bonus action in the current round IC, to stick with the rules. Because of GWM + reckless attack, chances are pretty good that he’ll be downing foes every round.  If he does, he gets an extra bonus action attack. Since he raged this round, he doesn’t get another bonus action. That’ll hopefully be for next round ;-)

I’m really looking forward to see how sentinel meshes in with this, and hopefully, he gets to paint the sea  red with the blood of sahuagin (assuming their blood is red, of course!).
Cheers,

sg


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 21, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> As an aside, I've trained a bit in the use of a polearm (though not a pike, really). Anyway, I sort-of don't entirely agree with the fluff of how the feat works anyway, pike or not. It's pretty slow to turn a polearm around (even a shorter one) and yet it's pretty quick to thrust it twice.  At any rate, rather than saying that the feat wouldn't work with a pike, I would just have changed the fluff to represent a quick weak-thrust as the bonus action, seeing as they consider the bonus action 1d4 to be balanced with the regular attack of other polearms, it doesn't seem to make much of a difference.  But that's just me.
> 
> (As an aside, I can't imagine how anyone would use a quarterstaff _without_ using both ends, which 5e doesn't model at all, go figure.)



FYI, I missed this, and just saw it as I was re-reading. I fully agree. I also trained with polearms, and don’t know how the heck you could swing them around, in melee  above all, to use the butt end. We’re talking about 6ft + sticks with a weight on one end! Smacking with the shaft or another piercing/slashing blow is way more realistic (and you have a lot of control, since using two hands).

I also trained with the quarterstaff, and I don’t see any situation where I’d use one one handed (for ex, with a shield, as the rules in 5 e seem to allow). And all combat techniques I’ve learned make you use the two butt-ends.

So awesome if Thorbin can make a secondary d4 attack with the pike. It’ll compete with the full bonus action attack if he crits or downs an enemy, so I’m not sure he’ll be using that a lot, but it’ll be nice to have the option.

Btw, I’m loving the game so far!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh, I should mention @VLAD the Destroyer Jathlin can totally dive through the hole if you like, and cast from the other side. (Though there's evil fish-men out there!)


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 22, 2020)

So do I make the athletics check as part of round 1 or round 2?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> So do I make the athletics check as part of round 1 or round 2?



Did you use an action yet? I don't think you actually have. (I started out calling it a surprise round, intending that to be followed by round 1, but then I 5e-corrected myself. Round 1 was where everyone other than Lex, Razum, and Thorbin were surprised, everyone is now going for round 2). You popped out Red Ghost and moved, right? Could break into a box if you like this round, I think.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Did you use an action yet? I don't think you actually have. (I started out calling it a surprise round, intending that to be followed by round 1, but then I 5e-corrected myself. Round 1 was where everyone other than Lex, Razum, and Thorbin were surprised, everyone is now going for round 2). You popped out Red Ghost and moved, right? Could break into a box if you like this round, I think.




Hey, if Thorbin wasn’t surprised, he would have bonus action raged in round 1, meaning that he still has a bonus action for round 2. I’ll wait for the full resolution, but if his Sahuagin target dies, he’d get a 1d10 gwm reckless attack, and if not, it’s a 1d4 shaft strike.
I think these if/then scenarios will get tricky, let’s play it by ear.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 22, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Did you use an action yet? I don't think you actually have. (I started out calling it a surprise round, intending that to be followed by round 1, but then I 5e-corrected myself. Round 1 was where everyone other than Lex, Razum, and Thorbin were surprised, everyone is now going for round 2). You popped out Red Ghost and moved, right? Could break into a box if you like this round, I think.



I haven't used an action yet. 

Athletics: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21


Next round it looks like he will be hauling that tasty blubber. The cool thing about having an echo is that Py'Cott can load up with as much as he can fit in his arms and still have a way to attack.

Actually, that's a good question for next round: how much whale-fat can he gather?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 22, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Oh, I should mention @VLAD the Destroyer Jathlin can totally dive through the hole if you like, and cast from the other side. (Though there's evil fish-men out there!)




Did the captain answer my question?  Can he turn off the antimagic field?  That would be preferable to going through the hole.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey, if Thorbin wasn’t surprised, he would have bonus action raged in round 1, meaning that he still has a bonus action for round 2. I’ll wait for the full resolution, but if his Sahuagin target dies, he’d get a 1d10 gwm reckless attack, and if not, it’s a 1d4 shaft strike.
> I think these if/then scenarios will get tricky, let’s play it by ear.
> Cheers,
> 
> sg




He's gonna kill the first fishman out of the water. (I'll get to writing it soon, maybe before you read this). Normally when you've got the bonus action to spare, just roll it and I'll use it if I can. (Including having him move if he can to get a second target, if that's possible).



Leatherhead said:


> I haven't used an action yet.
> 
> Athletics: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
> 
> ...




They're in 30 lbs blocks, so not too many before they'd start getting cumbersome. (Also, if it's not immediately obvious, they are flammable. I don't know exactly how flammable they are in real life, but since this is D&D let's say "nearly explosive" (because that's more fun).)



VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Did the captain answer my question?  Can he turn off the antimagic field?  That would be preferable to going through the hole.




That was another part of what I meant to write yesterday but ran out of time (should be up soon!) He can't turn it off. He's no wizard. He had it installed. Your low arcana roll earlier means they did a good enough job of making it something that's not easy to disarm. (Which makes sense, or a Wizard prisoner might just disarm it and teleport away).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2020)

Thorbin's a fish-man killing machine.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Thorbin's a fish-man killing machine.




GWM + reckless attack + divine fury help, just a wee bit ;-)
Can’t wait for more to swarm, get scared, and try to get away, thereby triggering a reaction attack from SentinelOr maybe just try to attack an ally for the reaction attack.
As I said before, I want to see the sea painted [insert colour of the fish-men’s blood]!

Cheers, 

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2020)

Btw, I just realized that I had a major brain fart: my character doesn’t have pole arm master! For some reason, I was thinking he did. It doesn’t affect actions so far (bonus action attack comes from GWM).
I don’t know what I was thinking to take sentinel instead of pole arm master, and that’s definitely a mistake. But my character is strong enough so I’ll just go with the flow. So no more “butt attack” issue, at least until/if we level up ;-)
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Btw, I just realized that I had a major brain fart: my character doesn’t have pole arm master! For some reason, I was thinking he did. It doesn’t affect actions so far (bonus action attack comes from GWM).
> I don’t know what I was thinking to take sentinel instead of pole arm master, and that’s definitely a mistake. But my character is strong enough so I’ll just go with the flow. So no more “butt attack” issue, at least until/if we level up ;-)
> Cheers,
> 
> sg



Oh yeah, I seem to recall you not wanting to double-up on abilities with someone else? Though I think there might still be two people with Sentinel. Maybe you meant to take GWM and _not_ Sentinel? Anyone remember or have an opinion? Still time to tweak, I think.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 23, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Oh yeah, I seem to recall you not wanting to double-up on abilities with someone else? Though I think there might still be two people with Sentinel. Maybe you meant to take GWM and _not_ Sentinel? Anyone remember or have an opinion? Still time to tweak, I think.



That was Py'Cott: two PCs with Sentinel clash with each other in a weird rules exclusion.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 23, 2020)

Well if you let me, I’ll swap sentinel with Pole arm master (so to be clear, my character will have two feats: GWM and pole arm master). It’s a total brain fart!
I’ll have to read up on what happens when two character have sentinel, never heard about the rules exception.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 23, 2020)

Ok, the change’s been made to the character sheet. I read up on the last interaction of two sentinels, pretty weird!

Of note: Thorbin gets an aoo (reaction attack) if an enemy enters his reach. Should be useful in this combat ;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Ok, the change’s been made to the character sheet. I read up on the last interaction of two sentinels, pretty weird!
> 
> Of note: Thorbin gets an aoo (reaction attack) if an enemy enters his reach. Should be useful in this combat ;-)
> Cheers,
> ...



I think those are the feats you meant to take, so that's not a problem. If I provoke, just take your reaction as an extra attack on your following turn (same thing with when you drop a guy) - I don't want to deal with too many interrupting actions in PBP (I hate to backtrack). I get that it probably makes the abilities a little "weaker" that way, but they're good enough as it is, and PBP can get complicated if we do reactions properly. In the rare instance that it might make a life-or-death difference, We'll worry about it then.

(This goes for Lex and Shield as well. If I hit him for damage and you want to use shield, just say something like "Lex created a shimmering disk and the arrow bounced off" while taking your next turn, and I'll adjust the damage.)

...Or however it works out. We'll all just do our best.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 24, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> They're in 30 lbs blocks, so not too many before they'd start getting cumbersome. (Also, if it's not immediately obvious, they are flammable. I don't know exactly how flammable they are in real life, but since this is D&D let's say "nearly explosive" (because that's more fun).)




I just looked it up: Whale Oil is subject to spontaneous combustion when soaked in rags and exposed to air.

This is about to get crazy.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2020)

I've been waffling on whether I want to play-out or handwave the enormous slew of NPCs. I've decided to play it out, but seeing as I am much, much faster at running stuff when I'm not on a computer, I'm playing it with my son, and I'll just post what happens (story-wise) here (so don't expect me to post rolls - they happened with real dice). I'll proper-post anything that directly occurs with your PCs, though.

Pure Chaos. Wait and see. I'll try to get to writing it up ASAP (any sign of @Snarf Zagyg Razum? If I don't see him soon, I'll just have the Lizardman run for the lift for now).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2020)

For anyone's who's interested, I identified the ship's officers in the RG thread (I'll put it here so you don't have to look it up

*Captain Halehearty* is an aging stout halfing who's spent most of his life at sea.
*Mate Johan Barrie* is a sly, capable man of unknown origin.
*Ship's Cleric Iyatisi* is an acolyte of Waukeen (merchant god) originally from Chult
*Bosun Dorgar "Dogger" Gummor* is a shield dwarf carpenter and bosun


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 24, 2020)

Very cool that you’re running the NPC actions with your son, sounds like a cool activities to do with your kids. Mine are a bit too young (4 and 1) but you’re giving me ideas for the future ;-)

For the feats, thanks again. You’re absolutely right that those are the one I wanted, not withstanding my brain fart when I originally posed the character sheet.

Regarding the reaction attack, and the bonus action attack,  I could also always roll and post the attack & damage rolls, even if they don’t apply. The timing of these attacks could have an impact, especially in the current case where Thorbin 1 hit kills the attackers. Doing it the round after means the ennemies get an attack, whereas if he hits them as an aoo reaction attack as they enter his reach, they won’t even get close enough to touch him.

On land, there would eventually be a donut shaped pile of bodies around him. I wonder how many he needs to kill to get cover from ranged weapons ;-)
Cheers

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Very cool that you’re running the NPC actions with your son, sounds like a cool activities to do with your kids. Mine are a bit too young (4 and 1) but you’re giving me ideas for the future ;-)
> 
> For the feats, thanks again. You’re absolutely right that those are the one I wanted, not withstanding my brain fart when I originally posed the character sheet.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you could do it that way if you prefer. I think KahlessNestor (for example) would do it that way. I'd certainly use it if it was there and came up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 25, 2020)

Let me know if I missed mentioning anyone. That was pure chaos. I apologise if that's a bit overwhelming. I said I didn't want to keep updating the map, but here's one more because quite a bit has changed (I think you should be able to figure out who's-who, but feel free to ask if it's a thing for you:


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks a little dangerous, doesn't it? Ah, you'll be fine.

(Oops, I left a Cliff-Guard selected; oh well.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 25, 2020)

@Kobold Stew you definitely can't catch the crab - it's 110' up (I let you get away with reaching for it last time, when it should have been 50' up (I kind of think of everything as happening simultaneously, so while it was 50' up by the end of round 1, you might have caught him before he got there. By the end of round 2 he's 110' up. He'll crest the top at the end of this round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 25, 2020)

There's a few cases where I can't remember what I wrote in my head (I thought about it while walking the dog) and what got down in the actual posts. So if anything is unclear, feel free to ask about it.

If this encounter looks "deadly" I suppose it _is_, but hang in there. I didn't think the sahuagin would send a force insufficient for their task. Still, think of this more as "drive them off" than "kill them to the last fish-man".


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 25, 2020)

I think Thorbin gets a reaction attack from the whale or the rider, if within reach, before the round starts (assuming they appeared within reach last round before this one started). Just in case, I’ll post attack & damage (preference for the rider, but he’ll stab the whale if he can’t reach the rider) and I’ll always include in the rolls for the current round (is a fish men approached him, Thorbin should get another Aoo this round).
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> I think Thorbin gets a reaction attack from the whale or the rider, if within reach, before the round starts (assuming they appeared within reach last round before this one started). Just in case, I’ll post attack & damage (preference for the rider, but he’ll stab the whale if he can’t reach the rider) and I’ll always include in the rolls for the current round (is a fish men approached him, Thorbin should get another Aoo this round).
> Cheers,
> 
> sg




Oh yeah, I guess the 'whale' came within reach of his pike (though not the rider). You can take a shot at the orca. Someone is probably going to come within reach of his pike this round too, so feel free to throw in an extra attack (or move up onto the main deck for some fish-killing mayhem).

You will note that I have often put the word 'whale' in quotes. As a pacific north-wester, I am terribly annoyed by people referring to ORCAS as whales. They are not whales. Still, I don't think that D&D characters would know or care about the difference. (This is also why I keep calling the sahuagin "fish-men". Probably only Jathlin knows what they are, and who knows if even he knows or cares? They're from a far-north tribe, too, so they might not even resemble sahuagin that he's familiar with.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 26, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Kobold Stew you definitely can't catch the crab - it's 110' up (I let you get away with reaching for it last time, when it should have been 50' up (I kind of think of everything as happening simultaneously, so while it was 50' up by the end of round 1, you might have caught him before he got there. By the end of round 2 he's 110' up. He'll crest the top at the end of this round.



That's a fast climbing crab.  In that case it's whale vs. octopus!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 26, 2020)

(and attacks on the whlae will be with advantage).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> That's a fast climbing crab.  In that case it's whale vs. octopus!




That IS a fast-climbing crab. In fact, it's *to*o fast. It doesn't have a 30-foot climb speed, so it should only be "dashing" and going 30 feet total in a round. Which means I've miscalculated and it's 'only' 50 feet up at the end of round 2. So it has 110-feet of climb left to go. My mistake. Still, you might want to go after the 'whale'.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 26, 2020)

Whale is fine.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 26, 2020)

So, I'm thinking of a crazy stunt!

Is it possible to:
Jump on the back of the orca.
Use Disarming Attack to knock that conch out of the fishwoman's hands.
Pick up said conch (while holding on to that whale blubber and the pike too).
Then teleport away.

I know that's quite a feat, and it might be more feasible if Py'Cott drops something. But I figured I should ask if I could even attempt such a thing first.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> So, I'm thinking of a crazy stunt!



Yay!



Leatherhead said:


> Is it possible to:
> 
> Jump on the back of the orca.
> Use Disarming Attack to knock that conch out of the fishwoman's hands.
> ...



I can't imagine how you'd do it while holding 30-lbs of whale fat _and_ a pike. Tucked under your arm, maybe? Also, catching the conch before it falls in the water (assuming you succeed in knocking it out of her hand) is a mighty task indeed. 

I love it.

SO... Athletics (or Acrobatics, if you like) to leap onto the orca without just falling in the water: dc12 (with the pike); or dc16 (with the whale fat); or dc22 (with both). Sleight-of-Hand to catch the conch (same dc's based on what you're carrying, but the dc of catching will be only 10 if you have both hands free (you can drop the pike for free after the disarm roll). I'm also going to get you to roll the disarm (as opposed to her rolling a strength save... so I can be blameless. The dc for that is 12. (You have a 13 save dc for your maneuvers, so for the purposes of you rolling it, your bonus is +3)

That means "ALL" you have to do to succeed is three checks (looking at your character, that's) Athletics +5 (vs dc 12 to 22); Disarm +3 (vs dc12); and SoH +1 (vs dc 10 to 22). Good luck! Think of the kudos if you succeed, or the hilarity if you fail!

(You will only fall in the water if you fail the athletics roll at all, or the sleight-of-hand by more than 5).


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 26, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I think those are the feats you meant to take, so that's not a problem. If I provoke, just take your reaction as an extra attack on your following turn (same thing with when you drop a guy) - I don't want to deal with too many interrupting actions in PBP (I hate to backtrack). I get that it probably makes the abilities a little "weaker" that way, but they're good enough as it is, and PBP can get complicated if we do reactions properly. In the rare instance that it might make a life-or-death difference, We'll worry about it then.
> 
> (This goes for Lex and Shield as well. If I hit him for damage and you want to use shield, just say something like "Lex created a shimmering disk and the arrow bounced off" while taking your next turn, and I'll adjust the damage.)
> 
> ...Or however it works out. We'll all just do our best.



I will often put in an Opportunity Attack roll. It's there if it's needed. If it isn't, then it's ignored.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 26, 2020)

Hmm, I may have been too opportunistic with my spell selection, in particular the availability of spell components during this fight. At least I think an eldritch knight is still required to provide the M part of spells, right?

That means Friends, Hex, Mage Armor and Minor Illusion are off the table. Is there a close and obvious way for Burton to get access to spell components?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Hmm, I may have been too opportunistic with my spell selection, in particular the availability of spell components during this fight. At least I think an eldritch knight is still required to provide the M part of spells, right?
> 
> That means Friends, Hex, Mage Armor and Minor Illusion are off the table. Is there a close and obvious way for Burton to get access to spell components?



Let's look at this (I have never paid any attention to material components before, beyond being vaguely aware of them as fluff while playing a spellcaster - which I don't do very often at all):

Friends "a little makeup applied to the face"
Hex "a petrified newt's eye"
Mage Armour "a piece of cured leather"
Minor Illusion "a bit of fleece"

Unless you think Burton has been following the prison rules _to the letter_, I think he could have squirrelled all of that about his person (say, sewn into a false pocket in his prison trousers). Just in case. (No pun on your name).

Of course, the 'makeup' is a bit of soot soaked in rationed beer, the 'petrified newt's eye' is a dried rat's eye, the 'cured leather' is a piece stolen from a worn-out shoe, and the fleece is from your bedding (you got fleece instead of straw because of your nobility, lucky you).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2020)

BTW, in case anyone posts before I get a chance to resolve what's posted so far. Don't bother attacking the orca. Thorbin does way too much damage. Poor thing is toast.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 26, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Let's look at this (I have never paid any attention to material components before, beyond being vaguely aware of them as fluff while playing a spellcaster - which I don't do very often at all):
> 
> Friends "a little makeup applied to the face"
> Hex "a petrified newt's eye"
> ...




Awesome! As a DM I usually wandwave this too, but I didn’t want to assume. 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 26, 2020)

I think it makes sense that character would do absolutely everything possible to have the material components handy. This is a good call.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 26, 2020)

How big are the squares on the map?  Are they the standard 5x5 or are they bigger?  Just want to see how many sahuagin can I get within 15 ft of Jathlin.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Awesome! As a DM I usually wandwave this too, but I didn’t want to assume.
> 
> Thanks!




I definitely appreciate some thought being put into it. I tend to be generous with things as long as a simple story-based solution is presented. I like the idea of the dried rat's eye. A thing I love to do is to come up with a story-reason when things fail (or are sub-par). Like, if you roll low on your Hex d6 you can complain about the dried rat's eye not being as good for the spell as the petrified newt's eye - or alternately if you keep rolling high, maybe it's working perfectly!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> How big are the squares on the map?  Are they the standard 5x5 or are they bigger?  Just want to see how many sahuagin can I get within 15 ft of Jathlin.




The big squares are 10' ones. (The ship is divided into 5' squares, though).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 26, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I definitely appreciate some thought being put into it. I tend to be generous with things as long as a simple story-based solution is presented. I like the idea of the dried rat's eye. A thing I love to do is to come up with a story-reason when things fail (or are sub-par). Like, if you roll low on your Hex d6 you can complain about the dried rat's eye not being as good for the spell as the petrified newt's eye - or alternately if you keep rolling high, maybe it's working perfectly!




i came across this today: Is eye of newt a real thing?

how à propos! So eye of newt is actually mustard seed ;-) 
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> i came across this today: Is eye of newt a real thing?
> 
> how à propos! So eye of newt is actually mustard seed ;-)
> Cheers,
> ...



Oh yes! The traditional 'potion' "Eye of Newt" is mustard seed, I recall that. I think the D&D spell really meant an eye, though. But good point! We can't (and probably shouldn't) take the material components literal-100%-gotta-be-this-thing. They're for flavour (no mustard-puns intended... well, maybe a little).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 28, 2020)

So... what’s the hold up?
I hope it isn’t me ;-)
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 28, 2020)

Nope. Just me, I think. I missed getting it done Monday, and Tues/Wed are impossibly busy days for me. Probably won't get an update in until Thursday or Friday, I'm afraid.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 29, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Let's look at this (I have never paid any attention to material components before, beyond being vaguely aware of them as fluff while playing a spellcaster - which I don't do very often at all):
> 
> Friends "a little makeup applied to the face"
> Hex "a petrified newt's eye"
> ...



If you have a spell focus, you don't need the M components, unless a price is specified.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 29, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> If you have a spell focus, you don't need the M components, unless a price is specified.



Oh yeah, that's true too. Although in this case, it might be easier to hide the material components. They'd probably search occasionally for wands (which is probably the easiest focus to make/hide). This shouldn't bother Burton, who can pretty much just will a weapon to appear when he's not in the anti-magic cells.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 29, 2020)

Yeah my issue is that I need a holy symbol for many of my spells.  It is going to be interesting until I can find/make one.  Though I did just think about a tattooed holy symbol.  I wonder if that would work.  It would be thematic for a pirate who is a cleric to tattoo their symbol somewhere so they always have it on them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 29, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Yeah my issue is that I need a holy symbol for many of my spells.  It is going to be interesting until I can find/make one.  Though I did just think about a tattooed holy symbol.  I wonder if that would work.  It would be thematic for a pirate who is a cleric to tattoo their symbol somewhere so they always have it on them.



I'm okay with that. If a fighting cleric can have their holy symbol on their shield (as I believe they can), then a tattoo seems reasonable. The only flaw to that is that I believe the use of a holy symbol requires the caster to "present" the symbol - so, if your tattoo was on your chest (for example), you'd need to open your shirt Superman-style (or Gaston, really)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 29, 2020)

That or tattoo it to your palm which was my first thought, or the back of the hand.  Now that will be a painful tattoo to get.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 30, 2020)

I think the point is that it "takes a hand" -- A tattoo means it can't be disarmed, but that seems trivial in the big scheme -- tattoo'd to the palm and needing to present it would seem an awesome character move.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2020)

In case that's not clear, there's one sahuagin left attacking Jathlin, one still attacking Valrin, one on Burton, and two on Doc Halfhand. The dock is clear, at the moment, and the Ship has Seven sahuagin on the main deck (with only the mate alive up there).

The crab and rider are 80 feet up. Only halfway. I really thought that a crab ought to have a climb speed. I guess I could have given it one arbitrarily, but I figure I'm not making it roll climb checks, but I can at least half its speed (it's carrying a rider up a cliff out of its favored element, that's gotta be hard enough).

Any questions?


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 1, 2020)

I had forgotten that melons are a real thing.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh wait, here is a relevant question:
Can Py'Cott see what is happening under the water?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 1, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> Oh wait, here is a relevant question:
> Can Py'Cott see what is happening under the water?



It's hard to see under the water from the dock (frothy slush-covered surface) but Red Ghost can dive under to look or surface, whichever you prefer, if that works for you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 2, 2020)

A couple of notes for @JustinCase Burton:

Underwater Combat: "When making a *melee weapon attack*, a creature that doesn't have a swimming speed (either natural or granted by magic) has disadvantage on the attack roll unless the weapon is a dagger, javelin, shortsword, spear, or trident."

So no disadvantage with a dagger!

Also, you have to put "2" when rolling advantage or disadvantage on Coyote, or you're just going to be taking the "best/worst out of ONE roll" (which of course, is that single roll). So 2d20.HIGH(1) or 2d20.LOW(1). That's why you've only been getting one result. (I didn't mention it when you rolled with advantage, because I don't think the Red Ghost was giving you advantage in the situation you were in.)


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 2, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> A couple of notes for @JustinCase Burton:
> 
> Underwater Combat: "When making a *melee weapon attack*, a creature that doesn't have a swimming speed (either natural or granted by magic) has disadvantage on the attack roll unless the weapon is a dagger, javelin, shortsword, spear, or trident."
> 
> ...




...I feel like an idiot. Because I knew that, but apparently forgot. 

And I’m wielding a rapier, so there’s still disadvantage. I don’t think rolling again will change much, however. Well, unless I roll a 1.  Extra disadvantage roll: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25


Well that’s a waste of a natural 20.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

What’s the situation above deck enemy-wise? How many are surrounding the mate, and could Thorbin go and help?
Just trying to figure if it’s a hopeless situation or not.
Thanks and cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 3, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> What’s the situation above deck enemy-wise? How many are surrounding the mate, and could Thorbin go and help?
> Just trying to figure if it’s a hopeless situation or not.
> ...



Thorbin is a killing machine. He should make a big difference. There's two immediately threatening the mate, with one coming up (having murdered the corrupt guard). The other four (for a total of seven sahuagin) are killing the remaining sailors, the new prisoners, and a guard as they came up on deck. (A few have chosen to stay below to avoid the slaughter).


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 3, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Underwater Combat: "When making a *melee weapon attack*, a creature that doesn't have a swimming speed (either natural or granted by magic) has disadvantage on the attack roll unless the weapon is a dagger, javelin, shortsword, spear, or trident."



Would that apply to Red Ghost as well?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 3, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> Would that apply to Red Ghost as well?



Yes, I don't see why not.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok then, here is the missing roll:


missing disadvantage attack: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 4, 2020)

@Kobold Stew The fish-woman shaman is dead. (It was in the paragraph above the one that said you dove under the flames). I'll have you grab one of the sahuagin attacking you.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 4, 2020)

Ack, I'm so sorry. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 4, 2020)

I wasn't sure where anything was located or what was still alive. That's why Lex attacked the crab climbing the wall. There were probably allies in more dire straits but....


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey guys,

Sorry about the if/then scenarios in my ooc post. The GWM benefit complicates things a bit, so does the divine fury conditional damage. And Thorbin got a crit, so another set of rolls, also conditional.

I wanted to ask, is there a dice roller out there that can handle a large number of rolls? I’m posting from my cellphone, and it’s a pain to run 4 different pages on coyote code.
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 4, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> I wasn't sure where anything was located or what was still alive. That's why Lex attacked the crab climbing the wall. There were probably allies in more dire straits but....




I'll take that as a vote to keep posting the maps. I really wanted to play more "theatre of the mind"-style in this game, but I understand that it's easier for people to look at the maps. Besides, I _like_ making maps. I just don't like having to update the position descriptions. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 4, 2020)

Then I would have to leave the game. I get very frustrated without at least dots indicating relative location of combatants. I've used minis at the table since 1982. There wasn't always a grid. But I always knew who was to my character's left or right, across the room, etc.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 4, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'll take that as a vote to keep posting the maps. I really wanted to play more "theatre of the mind"-style in this game, but I understand that it's easier for people to look at the maps. Besides, I _like_ making maps. I just don't like having to update the position descriptions. I'll keep it in mind.



I vote for maps too. It’s difficult to target enemies, to plan actions and to describe movement without one. I keep referring that the one you posted just for scale, but it’d be nice to see where allies and ennemies are.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 5, 2020)

We aren't in a room together where someone (like me) could point around the room "So x is there and y is there. Where does that put z?" It would take 2 seconds face to face. And two days pbp.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 5, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> We aren't in a room together where someone (like me) could point around the room "So x is there and y is there. Where does that put z?" It would take 2 seconds face to face. And two days pbp.



Absolutely. I've always tried to avoid as much back-and-forth as possible. It's one of the reasons why I'd much rather people volunteer-roll skill checks, rather than waiting for me to ask for them. If you think you _might_ need a skill check, roll it! If I don't think the thing you're doing would need a skill check, well then, the dc was probably zero and you will succeed. (Or if you rolled low, I might make you succeed and throw in a story-based complication, or a fluffy failure while rewarding you with the equivalent of a success, or some other fun thing).

Alright. It's a bit of a shame, because I find that when using maps, people tend to imagine an encounter as if they were some kind of godlike figure, looking down on the events, whereas, in a well-done descriptive game, people imagine the encounter through the _eyes_ of their character - where behind you might be blank, but in front of you has greater detail. 

Still, you're right, that might be too ambitious for PBP. I'll do my best to give you all the closest I can to the best-of-both-worlds.

Maps it is. I'll be moving the maps to the IC thread in the future, then. (Before I do, any dissenting voices?)


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 5, 2020)

As I said, if there isn't some physical definition of who's where, I have no idea what's going on and get very annoyed and frustrated. I've left live games over the lack of information. "Theater of the Mind..." doesn't work for me once there's tactical consideration. I can imagine whole worlds. But not when bullet-time starts.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm fine either way. I do agree maps make things easier to decide actions during combat, but when not in combat (or exploration sometimes) I don't see the added value.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 5, 2020)

If you like maps, do maps. I usually try theatre of the mind because I suck at maps. Then players complain and I have to make a crappy map LOL Then my perfectionism twitches. Plus, it takes a lot of time. But I like your maps usually


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 5, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> If you like maps, do maps. I usually try theatre of the mind because I suck at maps. Then players complain and I have to make a crappy map LOL Then my perfectionism twitches. Plus, it takes a lot of time. But I like your maps usually



See, that's just it... I don't like playing with maps or miniatures. (Which is terrible of me, because I _sell_ miniatures as part of my living (for those that don't know, I've owned a Comic and Game store for 27 years).  I like making maps _here_ because I've gotten pretty good at it, but at the same time, I find updating them burdensome time-wise, so my feelings are mixed. But I'm a giving GM, and I'm happy to go with what my players want. If jmucchiello _needs_ maps, and no one else cares (or want maps too), then I'll definitely post maps.

The only reason I considered _not_ using maps in this game, is for ambience sake. (Ideally, it's a confined-horror piece, but then, D&D isn't the best fit game for that anyway). In the end, logistics of PBP and player-needs wins out.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm fine with using maps, if it makes things easier.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 9, 2020)

I've been working today on getting all my notes together to go with the map that I'll be providing. Hopefully I will be able to update the round tomorrow. Bear with me!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 10, 2020)

@VLAD the Destroyer The Sahugan that survived Jathlin's Thunderwave will _just_ survive his Wrath of the Storm, too. There's another (fresh) one swimming toward him as well (though I guess that one won't reach him until next round).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 10, 2020)

I've only got Burton & Py'Cott's Red Ghost done. Sorry about that. I really bit off a bit much with the size of this combat, and I'm trying to put the stuff with the NPCs (that my son and I are running, one round at a time) together with what the PCs are doing, without anyone tripping over each other. It's not easy! Between that and the request that I update the map, I've decided to stop being 'lazy' and to put _everyone_ in the combat onto the map, which is just _crowded_ now. (And is taking forever). I'll keep updating soon! Promise.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 10, 2020)

@VLAD the Destroyer gimme a dc10 Athletics check and you can get out of the water onto the dock.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 10, 2020)

Athletics check: 1d20+5 *11*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 12, 2020)

Sorry folks, I've been swamped with work this week (when it rains it pours) - though at least it's in a good way! For those of you who may be into comics (I've probably mentioned that I've owned a comic and game store for 27 years) I've bought no less than seven comic collections this week (frequency of collections is not something I control - I don't go looking for them, but I buy them when they come in to the store).

Hey, I bought and sold an Avengers #1 (among other high-end books) so it's a good thing!

It's just a lot of work. So, I promise I will catch up ASAP. Hang in there.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't know if I mentioned this before, but Red Ghost only has 1 hp. When he gets hit, he disapparates.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2020)

I had that in my notes, but I wasn't 100% sure that you didn't have some way out of it that I couldn't think of.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2020)

I tell you, I am sick of sorting comics today. I never thought I'd say it. I'm sure I'll be back to loving it in a week or two, but I am tired to the bone right now. Still more to do, too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2020)

Fwew! I just spent _all day_ (not kidding) getting the map up to snuff. I went through labelling and colour-coding all the icons. Officially now, PCs are Blue, NPCs are Yellow, and BGs are Orange (and Spell Effects are Green). Every Icon will have an ID right on it, so we should all be able to tell what icon is who without cross-referencing. Let me know if you have trouble reading them. I'll be posting it every time I roll the round. Speaking of which....

Now all I have to do is get this round rolled, finally! Sorry this has taken so long. I'll speed up again in the near future, I expect.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2020)

So for those of you not in my other games, that's what my round-roller usually looks like (though not usually so crowded with NPCs!) That map took quite a lot of work, but it should be much easier to keep track of everyone going forward.

A few notes:
1) While putting the map together, I did an audit on who should be alive (My son and my version of events didn't quite line up with what happened, because the PCs killed the shaman and Orca much faster than I thought they would - so I had to backtrack and start over.) Anyhow, I discovered that two guards that I thought were dead (one that was being drowned from the start, and the guard that was 'eaten' by the orca) actually survived! (So far at least). 
2) So did the guard that was 'looking' for contraband on the ship's deck, survived the shatter spell, and the first wave of on-deck attack. These guards are tough!
3) I hadn't rolled the round quite yet, so @KahlessNestor Valrin shouldn't have gone before the roller, but that's okay, I'll use your post for this round. Just don't go again before next roller.
4) I hope you all like the map. Oh! That reminds me, I hope it's clear that there's not two ships. The 'lower deck' is to show you what's going on _under_ the 'main deck' map.
5) In case it matters to anyone, the lift is currently 80 feet (halfway) up the cliff, the crab is 100 feet up.
6) I came up with a new name for Doc Halfhand's current form: The DOCTOPUS! Heh.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 22, 2020)

So. I've got turns for Py'Cott, Burton, & Doc Halfhand. I hope I didn't set a bad precedent for this game (or lose any of your interest) when I took so long to roll that last round. I admit, I got busy for a week, and then spent another week updating my map and trying to remember what I'd done and what I hadn't, so it's my fault that things slowed down, but I'd like to get things moving again!

With that in mind: @jmucchiello Lex, @KahlessNestor Valrin, @VLAD the Destroyer Jathlin, & @Steve Gorak Thorbin - Can you try to take your turn soonish (hopefully before I get busy with the weekday slog again) so we can get things rolling along? Thanks!

(BTW, turns out Razum had to drop out)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry between work and the upcoming holiday I have been swamped.  Will try to get a post up today.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 23, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> (BTW, turns out Razum had to drop out)



Sorry to hear that, I liked his character concept!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 23, 2020)

I’m here, just swamped! I’ll post today or max tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, I moved last week and have been struggling for time ever since.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 23, 2020)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Sorry between work and the upcoming holiday I have been swamped.  Will try to get a post up today.



No worries! I was just a little nervous that I'd lost everyone.



JustinCase said:


> Sorry to hear that, I liked his character concept!



Me too. I was really looking forward to him when we get to do more character-building. 



Steve Gorak said:


> I’m here, just swamped! I’ll post today or max tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, I moved last week and have been struggling for time ever since.




I understand. Glad to know everyone (other than Snarf, anyway) is still on board.

I wanted to start off with a simple encounter to combat-test the group, but of course, with such an odd mix of characters, I had to come up with some reason for everyone to be involved, an I came up with this scene we're in, but it didn't occur to me (until I started round one) just how many NPCs there would be, and I couldn't quite bring myself to handwave them all. It wound up being a bit too ambitious, I think. The good thing is, I've worked out a number of ways to speed myself up (in all my games) because of it, so I guess it was worthwhile for that.

My only concern right now is that it takes me so long to roll a round, I can only really work on it on Sunday/Monday (my days off work) so if any of you don't get your turns in by Saturday/Sunday at any given point, it might take me a whole extra week to roll that round. 

Keep that in mind, but don't worry too much about it, it's just a game! Like all things in life, I prefer long-term patient commitment to early-enthusiasm-followed-by-ghosting. Just let me know where you're at, and I'll be happy.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 23, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> My only concern right now is that it takes me so long to roll a round, I can only really work on it on Sunday/Monday (my days off work) so if any of you don't get your turns in by Saturday/Sunday at any given point, it might take me a whole extra week to roll that round.




I'm good with losing my action if I fail to react within a week.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 23, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> I'm good with losing my action if I fail to react within a week.



That's one way of dealing with things, but I'm reluctant to do it: It can cause unfortunate unbalance in encounters. Which - you may have noticed- I tend to "overclock" and then "go easy" (in that I don't have monsters do nothing but try to murder PCs... usually they have better things to do). Depends on the encounter, of course. I'd sooner tell a player to take "two turns" in a following round, which usually evens things out. I won't do it if there's more than one (maybe two) players I'm waiting for, though. I'll just wait. 

But I'll take it under advisement. Maybe I'll try to roll rounds a little more than waiting (especially when I have the time).


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, I'm hoping others will chime in agreeing or disagreeing with me.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 24, 2020)

I do try to keep up with the rate of postings in all PbP games, but occassionally I get too busy IRL to react quickly. (And I usually don't post on Wednesdays and weekends because I am usually away from a computer on those days.)

If I do lag, I am fine with my character being controlled by the DM for a while, or skipping a turn or two.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 24, 2020)

Sorry. Last week was last week of classes, and everything in all my games seemed to get busier/require more attention, so I was slow in rotating through all of them. And I don't post weekends. But if you need to robot me for a turn, that's fine, just so I can keep track of things (I just had someone Dodge once, since I like to roll the round about once a week, and when I have time to write a GM post, I like to get it out there.) So no worries on that.

It's a bit more complicated when underwater and grappled...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 24, 2020)

I'd generally rather wait than take peoples turns for them. Not only is it more (and unwelcome) work, but I really, _really_ dislike making my player's choices for them. Having lost players here and there (I've been pretty lucky overall - I haven't lost too many), I sometimes worry that people who aren't posting have ghosted (I wish more people would just tell me when they drop out. It's all good). At any rate, I'd rather poke you than take your turn, but just because I poke you, doesn't mean I'm unhappy to wait. If that makes sense.

I'll set myself a limit: I will wait for three (or more) players, but I'll roll the round if I'm only missing one or two. And I think, generally, I'll just let that player go twice in the following round. If they miss two rounds in a row, though, _then_ I'll take control, I guess.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 24, 2020)

sounds good to me.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 24, 2020)

Getting two turns in a row can be better then acting row by row. And my original concept was "you just stand there dithering, unable to decide what to do." Two turns in a row is MUCH better than that.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 24, 2020)

Two in a row sounds fair.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 25, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Getting two turns in a row can be better then acting row by row. And my original concept was "you just stand there dithering, unable to decide what to do." Two turns in a row is MUCH better than that.



It _is_ much better, sure, but it's still two-in-a-row _after_ having had a round where you stood there. I'll probably make it so you lose _both_ if you fail to act the second time.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2020)

@KahlessNestor I should never have bothered you about not posting your turn. While resolving round four, I was reminded that you had posted two turns in round three (not your fault - I was resolving things a few things at a time, so you rightly posted after I had resolved your turn, but before I'd rolled the round). So what you posted last will be your round five actions. Sorry about that, you'll have to wait for one more round. Hopefully it won't take me as long as the last two. I've got a couple of new tricks that should speed me up.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 28, 2020)

> Lex AC16 HP23/34 THP 12/12




I just noticed this. Why didn't the damage come off the temp hit points? I think this is Lex's line:

Lex AC16 HP34/34 THP 1/12 Sp 3/4 3/3


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> I just noticed this. Why didn't the damage come off the temp hit points? I think this is Lex's line:
> 
> Lex AC16 HP34/34 THP 1/12 Sp 3/4 3/3



Yup. My mistake. I knew you had THP, but when I went to copy the damage down on your line, it slipped my mind and I took it off your HP. Thanks, fixed now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 30, 2020)

@jmucchiello Can you even reach the crabrider with a chaos bolt? He's 150 feet up.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 30, 2020)

When did that happen? It's only been 3 rounds. What's the crab's climbing speed? I assume a shear cliff in not a natural terrain for a crab. A normal crab has a land and a swim speed, not a climb speed. Even if it's land speed is 40, climbing for 3 rounds would only be 120 feet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 30, 2020)

I admit, I've screwed it up before. Let me see:

(Notes)
1) it's been four rounds, with the first one being the "suprise round" - I tried calling it round zero for a bit, but that's not how 5e works. So it was R1, and everyone but Thorbin, Lex, and Jathlin (and all the Sahuagin) were surprised.
2) The CrabRider has an action to command the crab to move or attack (recharge 5/6). He used it in Round 1, and Round 4. Round 2 and 3 he fired his blowgun.
2) The Crab has done nothing but dash. I was sure when I started that the crab would have a climb speed, but it doesn't. I'm not going to make it roll (let's say that the combination of a crab's 'grip' and the nature of the cliff makes the DC low enough not to bother). But I _will_ make it climb at half speed. So 30 feet per round.

(Audit)
Round 1) It started 5 feet below the surface. This is why Lex wasn't surprised. He _saw_ something down there. Then round 1 started and the CrabRider commanded it to climb. (His turn). The crab climbed to 10 feet up. Then it had its own turn, and climbed to 40' up. (Post OOC#188 calls this 50 feet, wrongly.)
Round 2) Rider fired his blowgun. Crab climbed to 70' up. (Post OOC#188 calls this 110 feet, wrongly. Post OOC#217 calls it 80 feet, also wrongly. Huh. Mistakes.)
Round 3) Rider fired his blowgun. Crab climbed to 100' up. (Post OOC#252 has this right).
Round 4) Rider finally recharged his command and commanded a move. Crab climbed to... 145 feet. Post IC#88 calls this 150 feet, wrongly. So do my notes. 

So... 145 feet up at the end of round 4. Everyone is going for round 5 now, unless I've really screwed something up.

I have to admit, I've been confused many times while running this combat. It's probably a bit too big for any sane person, even if it were run IRL and with miniatures, it would be ambitious. It's a bit much for PBP. But it _has_ taught me to keep better notes, so I should be making less mistakes going forward.

One of my mistakes early on was thinking that I could get away with handwaving all the non-pc-related combatants. But that was just too difficult with players, very rightly, trying to save NPCs who were in danger (causing them to turn away from 'their' enemies to fight NPC's enemies, if you see what I mean) therefore I needed to do it 'properly'. So my son and I ran the fight IRL, but we did extra rounds (the first time) but _again_ the actions of the players (including Throbin's shocking body count) changed everything, so I had to backtrack and just play it out one round at a time. (This is one of the reasons that a few guards seemed to come back to life. I thought they were goners for sure, but the orca and shaman were killed much faster than I thought they'd be, and the guards had survived only one round of attacks).

Anyway, we've got it down now. If everyone can get their turns in relatively quickly, I'll see if I can get this round rolled as fast as possible.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 1, 2020)

I've edited my last post.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 1, 2020)

I will get my post up tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey @FitzTheRuke,

Did you skip my post? I don’t see anything about Thorbin’s actions... Since the deck has pretty much been cleared, he’ll jump down to face the remaining fish man.

cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey @FitzTheRuke,
> 
> Did you skip my post? I don’t see anything about Thorbin’s actions... Since the deck has pretty much been cleared, he’ll jump down to face the remaining fish man.
> 
> ...




I was about to say, "What? I wrote a whole bit on Thorbin!" and then I looked... apparently I called him Valrin three times and Thorbin only once. I knew who I was talking about, though. I fixed it. Take another quick look.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 10, 2020)

... Remind me never to have that many NPCs in a fight ever again.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey y’all,

FYI, I don’t want to create a pvp situation by having Thorbin refuse to give his weapon. He’ll resist, bc he fought for his freedom.

@FitzTheRuke, let me know if you need me to tone this down for the sake of the game’s good flow.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 15, 2020)

Heh. Just point out that he's out in the cold on the strand with no food or shelter, a bunch of guards, and no way to anywhere warm.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 21, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Heh. Just point out that he's out in the cold on the strand with no food or shelter, a bunch of guards, and no way to anywhere warm.



Good point!
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 21, 2020)

I will get this game going again soon promise. Feel free if you haven't already to post something about getting back inside and getting settled. If you're not clear on details, just leave it short and vague and I'll respond with more about the prison.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 15, 2021)

Hmm... No one took me up on that last offer. I'd like to get this game going again, but I'm afraid that the delays may have lost me some players. Can I get a show of hands as to who's still with me? If enough of you still want to play (and I hope you do) I will push things forward in the next week or so (and then see if any others trickle back). I assume that we've all been busy lately, and fair enough!


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm still here.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 15, 2021)

Apologies.  I am here, but I'm dealing with a covid-related death (my mom) and it's keeping me pretty busy.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 15, 2021)

I’m here and ready!



Kobold Stew said:


> Apologies. I am here, but I'm dealing with a covid-related death (my mom) and it's keeping me pretty busy.




My condolences.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 15, 2021)

I’m still here.

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family @Kobold Stew 

SG


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 15, 2021)

I didn't post anything extra because Lex had walked into a public place and I was waiting for there to be something to see or do there.

I'm here, also.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 16, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> I didn't post anything extra because Lex had walked into a public place and I was waiting for there to be something to see or do there.
> 
> I'm here, also.



Yes, I had a post all ready to go about that, but I seem to have lost it during the delay. I will write it again soon.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 16, 2021)

I am still around.



Kobold Stew said:


> Apologies. I am here, but I'm dealing with a covid-related death (my mom) and it's keeping me pretty busy.




Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm still here. I think I put Valrin back in his cell already, so wasn't too much more to do with him. Still interested!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 17, 2021)

Well we definitely have enough to keep going!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 26, 2021)

Sorry (can you tell I'm Canadian?) that I haven't managed to get this game going again yet. There's a LOT I want to do here, and I've written (in my head) quite a bit, but I just haven't found the time to type it in. I'll probably split it all up into a bunch of short posts just to facilitate getting it done. So if you see me post something that doesn't mention you, just wait! I'll get to you ASAP.

I do really want to keep this game going, I'm just struggling (in general, really) to keep up with life.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 27, 2021)

Sorry isn’t an admission of guilt ;-)
Second Canadian here!
I look forward to this and thanks for the note.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 27, 2021)

No problem. Real life first, of course. I hope things clear up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks like I'm having trouble getting back to this game right now. I've never had one of my games stop without getting to the end of the story before, and I don't plan to do that here either, but I have to admit: I've stalled out at the moment. I promise that I _WILL_ get back to this game, but I'm going to admit that it's on hiatus for now. Let's talk about it again in a month or two, if that's okay with all of you.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 15, 2021)

I understand, of course. You do so much. The December slump has been extended due to the pandemic in so many ways, and this is one. I'll be about.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 15, 2021)

Sure. I hope someday to restart my own game. But stuff happens.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 16, 2021)

That's alright. Better a good game we need to wait for, than a bad game where nobody is having fun. Take care!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 17, 2021)

I will likely still be here. Hope things clear up!


----------

